# Neuer deutscher Rekordwels



## Leif (17. November 2006)

Hi @ all.

Habe es gerade bei www.blinker.de gelesen.
Leider kann er nicht gewertet werden.

Hit ohne Parade
Riese gefangen - Rekord verschenkt
Am 10. November traf sie in der Redaktion ein, die Meldung von dem vielleicht größten Wels, der je in deutschen Gewässern gefangen wurde. Leider lag der Fang des 190 Pfund schweren und 2,30 Meter langen Welsmonsters aus dem Main bei Hanau schon fünf Monate zurück. Am 9. Juni hakte der Russlanddeutsche Konstantin Befus den Riesen auf einen ca. drei Pfund schweren Köderfisch. Nach dem Biss schlug der Wels sofort mit der Schwanzflosse an der Oberfläche und der Angler ahnte sofort, dass es sich um einen Riesen handelte. Dann begann ein Drill auf Biegen und Brechen. Erst nach rund einer Stunde konnte Befus den Fisch in Ufernähe dirigieren, wo sein Bruder und ein Vetter ihm zur Hilfe eilten. Mit vereinten Kräften wuchtete das Trio den Riesenfisch ans Ufer.Leider kann der Wels nicht als neuer Hitparadenrekord anerkannt werden, weil der Fisch nicht gleich von einem BLINKER-Mitarbeiter verwogen und vermessen wurde, wie es die Hitparaden-Regeln vorschreiben. Allerdings belegen die vom Fänger beigelegten Fotos, dass es sich in der Tat um einen Ausnahmewels handelt.









http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angeln_aktuell/news_2006/images11/Wels_300.jpg


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

wow .... ein wahrliches Monster !!!! |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Das Foto scheint dem angegebenen Gewicht/Länge jedenfalls näher als manch anderer Blinkerhitparadenfisch)


----------



## wobbler (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

gewaltig..........


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Wurde der Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt?


----------



## Leif (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Wurde der Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt?



Hey Leute fabngt nicht bitte wieder so an.

So wie der da hängt, sieht es wohl nicht so aus.


----------



## Raabiat (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Wurde der Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt?



Klar...hast du nicht immer deinen Lande-Gabelstapler dabei?
Der gehört bei mir neben dem Boga-Grip und dem Kescher zur Standardaustattung |supergri|supergri

Ich glaube auch nicht dass der Fisch zurückgesetzt wurde. Nicht weil er so groß war, sondern weil Konstantin dem Klischee nach eine riesige Familie zu ernähren hat|supergri

Spässle.........ein wahnsinnsfisch......ich wär vor angst wahrscheins abgehauen|kopfkrat


----------



## mightyeagle69 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Nun das ist ein richtiges Monstrum................... und wo gefangen,natürlich in meinem Hausgewässer #6!!!3 pfund Köfi der Kollesche hat bestimmt die BigGame Rute ausgepackt tztztztz.Schätz mal das war der Drill seines Lebens |supergri.

Fettes Petri an den glücklichen fänger


----------



## DinkDiver (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



> Wurde der Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt?


lol klar,
 also tschuligung a bissl denken könnt ma scho mal


----------



## esox_105 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Wurde der Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt?


 

... anstatt blöde Fragen zu stellen, solltest Du mal was an deiner Signatur tun :m :q  .



> Glückwunsch an Thilo (NRW), der mit überwältigender Mehrheit zum September-Boardferkel gewählt worden ist. Möge er dies in seiner Signatur entsprechend kenntlich machen!:m


----------



## benihana (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Klar...hast du nicht immer deinen Lande-Gabelstapler dabei?
> Der gehört bei mir neben dem Boga-Grip und dem Kescher zur Standardaustattung |supergri|supergri



:m:m:m:q:q

Ich liege immer noch am Boden!!! Erst diese Frage und dann die Antwort...


----------



## bennie (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

nicht nur du


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Foto scheint dem angegebenen Gewicht/Länge jedenfalls näher als manch anderer Blinkerhitparadenfisch)


 

stimmt#6


----------



## spin-paule (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Junge Junge Junge.... was für ein Gerät!

Ein dickes PETRI an den Fänger!!!


----------



## Justhon (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Auweia! Hammer Fisch!#6


----------



## köderfischer (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Schöner hätte man den Fisch nicht präsentieren können.. 
Hut ab vor dieser Leistung


----------



## Dietmar B. (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hi,

ich finde ein solches Foto zum :v 
Das einige Leute soetwas immer noch nötig haben.#d 
Der dürfte nach dem Foto wohl mehr als eine Mülltonne gefüllt haben.

Schade, Dietmar


----------



## Raabiat (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Dietmar B. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich finde ein solches Foto zum :v
> Das einige Leute soetwas immer noch nötig haben.#d
> ...



Das Foto an sich ist nicht schön, da magst du Recht haben! Alles andere ist Mutmaßung!!! Meine Mutmaßung ist, bedingt durch die Herkunft des Fängers, dass der Fisch restlos verzehrt wurde!!

Erfahren werden wir es (Gott sei Dank?|kopfkrat) nie!!!


----------



## duck_68 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Dietmar B. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich finde ein solches Foto zum :v
> Das einige Leute soetwas immer noch nötig haben.#d
> ...





Was ich zum Kotzen finde, sind solche Kommentare|abgelehn 

Nur Vermutungen|asmil: |asmil:  und keine Fakten!


Ein Petri Heil dem sicherlich stolzen Fänger#6


----------



## Ossipeter (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Dietmar B. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich finde ein solches Foto zum :v
> Das einige Leute soetwas immer noch nötig haben.#d
> ...



Wie hättest du es denn gerne? Kuschelfoto im Arm. Side bei Side? Spezielle Hintergrundanimation? Der Rest, wie schon gepostet Vermutung! Soll ich auch mal vermuten? Purer Neid!


----------



## plattform7 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was ich zum Kotzen finde, sind solche Kommentare|abgelehn


 
Ich bin der selben Meinung....

Warum gibt es nur immer Leute, die an ALLEM was auszusetzen haben. Was geht denn hier überhaupt jemanden an, was der Fänger mit dem Fisch gemacht hat? Ist das nicht seine freie Entscheidung? Warum muss man immer wieder das selbe Thema anfangen??? Ich verstehe es echt nicht....
----------------------------#d ------------------------------


Der Fänger kann auf seine Leistung stolz sein und ich hoffe (ach was, ich bin mir sicher), ihm hat der Riese geschmeckt #6


----------



## NorbertF (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Wels schmeckt lecker, der war nun wahrlich gross genug dass man sagen kann: der hats jetzt mal hinter sich, der Fischbestand in dem Revier wirds merken.
Finde ich in Ordnung den zu entnehmen, der nächste wächst bestimmt nach, Welse haben wir doch mehr als genug.
Gut ich selber hätte es nicht getan, aber ich mische mich da nicht ein, jeder Angler kann das selber entscheiden.
Gratulation zum Fang, echt der Hammer.


----------



## Nordangler (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Feiner Fisch. Glückwunsch dem Fänger.

Sven


----------



## benihana (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Wenn ich mir den guten Konstantin so ansehe kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das er den Fisch alleine irgendwie hochheben könnte...

Bei so einem Riesen muss man halt auch mal zu unkonventionellen Wegen der Präsentation greifen.
Außerdem kann man so auch die kompletten Ausmaßen dieses Fisches sehen. 

Sei`s drum, ich hoffe das er schön verzehrt wird. Habe aber in Zakopane/Polen in einem Restaurant mal einen circa  1,80 Wels geräuchert von der Decke hängen sehen, hat sich auch gut gemacht...

Benihana


----------



## mike_w (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ja klar, die freie Entscheidung eines jeden. Deswegen darf aber auch jeder frei entscheiden, wie er solche Bilder findet. Es gibt halt Leute, wie die meisten der Kochtopfangler hier, die nichts verstehen.#c .
Ich finde die Bilder von kapitalen Fischen am Gabelstapler zum Ober-:v :v . Das gilt auch für die Kommentare der meisten Angler hier#q .
Fische der Größe haben über 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel und sind lebende Sondermülldeponien. 
Guten Appetit und wer dem Russlanddeutschen unterstellt, so etwas zu essen, beleidigt diesen Menschen und zeigt seine Einstellung zu diesen Leuten.
Noch viel Spass beim Angeln wünsche ich den Kochtopfanglern hier, dass ihr eure eigenen Bestände nicht ruiniert#q .
Mike


----------



## Talbot (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



mike_w schrieb:


> Ja klar, die freie Entscheidung eines jeden. Deswegen darf aber auch jeder frei entscheiden, wie er solche Bilder findet. Es gibt halt Leute, wie die meisten der Kochtopfangler hier, die nichts verstehen.#c .
> Ich finde die Bilder von kapitalen Fischen am Gabelstapler zum Ober-:v :v . Das gilt auch für die Kommentare der meisten Angler hier#q .
> Fische der Größe haben über 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel und sind lebende Sondermülldeponien.
> Guten Appetit und wer dem Russlanddeutschen unterstellt, so etwas zu essen, beleidigt diesen Menschen und zeigt seine Einstellung zu diesen Leuten.
> ...



Klasse Einstand#d.

Petri zu dem Fisch!


----------



## Leif (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



mike_w schrieb:


> Ja klar, die freie Entscheidung eines jeden. Deswegen darf aber auch jeder frei entscheiden, wie er solche Bilder findet. Es gibt halt Leute, wie die meisten der Kochtopfangler hier, die nichts verstehen.#c .
> Ich finde die Bilder von kapitalen Fischen am Gabelstapler zum Ober-:v :v . Das gilt auch für die Kommentare der meisten Angler hier#q .
> Fische der Größe haben über 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel und sind lebende Sondermülldeponien.
> Guten Appetit und wer dem Russlanddeutschen unterstellt, so etwas zu essen, beleidigt diesen Menschen und zeigt seine Einstellung zu diesen Leuten.
> ...




Naja manche Menschen nehmen Medikamente und laber so nen zeugs, wenn sie Nebenwirkungen haben.
Andere jedoch nehmen einfach keine mehr und labern deswegen so nen zeugs.


----------



## esox_105 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



mike_w schrieb:


> Ja klar, die freie Entscheidung eines jeden. Deswegen darf aber auch jeder frei entscheiden, wie er solche Bilder findet. Es gibt halt Leute, wie die meisten der Kochtopfangler hier, die nichts verstehen.#c .
> Ich finde die Bilder von kapitalen Fischen am Gabelstapler zum Ober-:v :v . Das gilt auch für die Kommentare der meisten Angler hier#q .
> Fische der Größe haben über 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel und sind lebende Sondermülldeponien.
> Guten Appetit und wer dem Russlanddeutschen unterstellt, so etwas zu essen, beleidigt diesen Menschen und zeigt seine Einstellung zu diesen Leuten.
> ...


 


... wohl zu heiß gebadet oder was |kopfkrat ?


----------



## Raabiat (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



mike_w schrieb:


> (...)
> Guten Appetit und wer dem Russlanddeutschen unterstellt, so etwas zu essen, beleidigt diesen Menschen und zeigt seine Einstellung zu diesen Leuten.(...)



hmm.....von der Seite hab ich's noch nicht betrachtet.....aber jetzt wo du es sagst steh ich erst Recht zu der Aussage |kopfkrat|supergri

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.....und meine Einstellung ergibt sich auch aus Erfahrung #h


----------



## plattform7 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



mike_w schrieb:


> Ja klar, die freie Entscheidung eines jeden. Deswegen darf aber auch jeder frei entscheiden, wie er solche Bilder findet. Es gibt halt Leute, wie die meisten der Kochtopfangler hier, die nichts verstehen.#c .
> Ich finde die Bilder von kapitalen Fischen am Gabelstapler zum Ober-:v :v . Das gilt auch für die Kommentare der meisten Angler hier#q .
> Fische der Größe haben über 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel und sind lebende Sondermülldeponien.
> Guten Appetit und wer dem Russlanddeutschen unterstellt, so etwas zu essen, beleidigt diesen Menschen und zeigt seine Einstellung zu diesen Leuten.
> ...


 
Sonst alles klar bei dir?


----------



## Leif (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hi @ all.

So nen netten Einstand hatte schon lange keiner mehr.


----------



## Talbot (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi @ all.
> 
> So nen netten Einstand hatte schon lange keiner mehr.



Joo, aber ich Vermute jetzt auchmal:
Reine Provokation!?|kopfkrat


----------



## Bambine (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Glückwunsch dem Fänger - sehr schöner Fisch ... 
---
amsonsten ... ich finde es lustig hier |supergri
ich hätte gern etwas von dem Fisch gekostet


----------



## Talbot (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich finde es Schade das das Thema durch "AllesÜberEinenKammSchärenUndNurMeineMeinungIstDieRichtige"
ins stocken gerät.

Nochmal Petri zu dem Fisch.
Das der Angler kein Sensationshäscher sein wird, erkennt man(glaube ich) daran das das Foto so spät auftaucht, oder.

Vor meinen geistigen Auge sehe ich einen *stolzen* Angler, der "den Fisch seines Lebens" gefangen hat. Einen Petrijünger halt#6.


----------



## bacalo (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

#h Hallo! |wavey: 

Was müsste ich hier alles zur Kenntnis nehmen, hätte ich 
diesen Wahnsinns-Waller gefangen und gepostet.
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Denke, man(n) sollte sich darüber freuen, dass in unseren Gewässern noch so mancher "Schatz" feststellen wird,
dass bestimmte Sachen einen Haken haben .

Wäre gerne beim Drill dabei gewesen#6 .

Allzeit Petri

bacalo


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Wurde der Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt?


 

Keine Punkte für diese Runde. #d Es war erst der 5. Beitrag, der auf diese Frage kam. Das muss schneller gehen, andere Threads schaffen das locker im 3. oder 4. Beitrag. 



Petri dem Fänger #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Dietmar B. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich finde ein solches Foto zum :v
> Das einige Leute soetwas immer noch nötig haben.#d
> ...


 
Zu Spät. Im 5. Beitrag war schon einer schneller


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Brutaler Waller, ein Nasdarowje! dem glücklichen Fänger. #h

http://www.vostok.de/start/russische_nationalhymne.mp3


----------



## Raabiat (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Brutaler Waller, ein Nasdarowje! dem glücklichen Fänger. #h
> 
> http://www.vostok.de/start/russische_nationalhymne.mp3



DAS IST MUSIK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Super Fisch!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Und es ist kein Lande sondern ein Linde Gabelstapler.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Raabiat schrieb:


> DAS IST MUSIK!!!!!!!!!!


GELLE! :q

......

Pikepauly, kann man dich auch als Lehrmeister buchen??? |peinlich


----------



## Raabiat (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> (...)
> Und es ist kein Lande sondern ein Linde Gabelstapler.



hehehehe#6
hast du deinen auch immer zum angeln mit?
für meine Fische genügt das Modell "Matchbox":g


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Och nee nicht mich auslachen!


----------



## Bambine (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

wie .. Stabler ? |supergri


----------



## Raabiat (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Fips III schrieb:


> (..)
> Der war nicht Allein.
> Da sind noch Geschwister.



Meinste da sollte man mal mit nem Schleppnetz durch und dann die ganze Ausbeute schön und fein säuberlich an nem Linde-Lande-Stapler-Geschwader aufhängen|kopfkrat :q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich wunder mich aber wie ihr schon wieder abgeht. 
Von wegen Catch und Realease und Russlanddeutsche und so.
Einfach nur Spitze.
In diesem Forum findet sich auch mitten in der Nacht noch jemand der bereit ist sich tierisch aufzuregen wegen nix.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Siehst Du Falk, in diesem Fred hat sich mal wieder rauskristalisiert, woran unser Land doch eigentlich krankt!
Statt sich mit dem Fänger zu freuen, wird von manchen lieber rumgenölt oder die Verwertung kritisiert. Der andere weiß eigentlich nicht was er schreiben soll, will aber mit dem Handbesen die Krümel fortbewegen...

Ich hole mir jetzt Haken der Größe 15/0 und hänge eine Portion Geschwafel drann. Was wetten wir, wie lange es wohl dauern wird bis der Rekordfisch bei mir anbeisst!? :m


----------



## Heilbutt (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Schaaaade,
daß mit dem "Linde statt Lande...." hatte ich mir auch gerade
zurechtgelegt#6 |good:

Ansonsten zweifle ich nach dem lesen einiger Beiträge hier
am Verstand der Verfasser!!!!!!

Scheinbar sollte man es sich wirklich genau überlegen hier im
Angler!!!board einen großen Fisch zu posten, der auf
dem Foto relativ tot aussieht!!!!!??????!!!!!!  #q 

(Berichtet hat der Fänger ja in diesem Fall auch nicht, war ja jemand anders - Glück gehabt, Konstantin!!)#6 



Ach ja, Hammerfisch übrigens!!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Raabiat (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich freu mich mit dem Fänger|supergri
Ich hätt aber angst vor so grossen Fischen....Waller sind mir unheimlich |scardie:|scardie:

Aber ich hab Spass dran, in Threads, die auszuarten drohen, dummes Zeugs zu schreiben und ein bissel zu provozieren|supergri

Aber nu is genuch.....Bettzeit für den lieben Raabi#h


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich hab leider nicht son Fisch zum Posten.
Bin aber bald wieder anne Bodden, denn mach ich nen schönes Foto mit nem fetten Boddenhecht mit son bischen Ketchup umme Kiemen geschmiert. Und dann setz ich ihn schön zurück wie immer und lass mich hier steinigen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Raabiat (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nicht son Fisch zum Posten.
> Bin aber bald wieder anne Bodden, denn mach ich nen schönes Foto mit nem fetten Boddenhecht mit son bischen Ketchup umme Kiemen geschmiert. Und dann setz ich ihn schön zurück wie immer und lass mich hier steinigen.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



So direkt muss man aber nich provozieren |bla::q


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Zanderfänger ist aber auch zu niedlich!!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Pikepauly, nimm lieber Majo anstatt Ketchup und schreibe es waren die Ergüsse deiner feuchten Albträume. #d


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich schick dir die Fotos.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Mach das ich versteigere sie bei Ebay und spende den Erlös dem Roten Kreuz. Wer weiß wann Du mal Hilfe brauchst...


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Die kaufen sie nicht mal bei Ebay.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Selbsterkenntniss ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!


----------



## Heilbutt (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nicht son Fisch zum Posten.
> Bin aber bald wieder anne Bodden, denn mach ich nen schönes Foto mit nem fetten Boddenhecht mit son bischen Ketchup umme Kiemen geschmiert. Und dann setz ich ihn schön zurück wie immer und lass mich hier steinigen.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


 
Mach das blooooß nicht,

überleg dir vorher mal wie viele Tomaten für so ne 
Flasche Ketchup sterben mussten!!!|rolleyes 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Wenn die das bei Peta sehen sind wir erledigt.
Gut lass ich das. Hoffe der Zanderfänger beruhigt sich dann auch wieder. Können wohl beide nur froh sein, dass hier kein Mod. mitliest.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Holger, 160g für 100ml - in der Birne ist noch alles gut geölt. #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Pikepauly, sei froh dass ich mich noch nicht aufgeregt habe.
War ja die ganze Zeit über schwer damit beschäftigt dich an 15/0 zu drillen. Jetzt ist der Drill beendet, verwertet wirst Du in der Pfanne und ich haue mich in die Falle...


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich hau mich jetzt auch hin. 
Wünsche eine gute Nacht.

Muss morgen fit sein, meine Jungs auf den L Gabelstaplern scheuchen. 

Stimmt wirklich, kein Gag.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Genau Falk und Morgen verabrede ich mich mit Pikepauly, zu einer Runde um den See auf dem Linde-Taxi zum Bier holen!


----------



## Heilbutt (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Fips III schrieb:


> *"I have a dream"*
> 
> sagte mal Jemand aus USA.
> 
> ...


 


....ich schließe mich hiermit an.#h 

Aber dennoch eine - rein sachliche -  Frage:

Wäre es dem Fänger denn überhaupt erlaubt
(rein rechtlich) gewesen diesen Fisch zurückzusetzen??
Denn in unseren Vereins-und Verbandgewässern
ich es offiziell nicht mehr erlaubt maßige,
fangfähige Fische außerhalb der Schonzeit....
zurückzusetzen?

Gruß, und gute Nacht

Holger


----------



## esox_105 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Ich freu mich mit dem Fänger|supergri
> Ich hätt aber angst vor so grossen Fischen....Waller sind mir unheimlich |scardie:|scardie:


 

... genau wie Frösche, oder :q :q :q ?


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hi!

Ich hab meinen Russlanddeutschen einen L Stapler weggenommen und bin auf dem Weg zum Zanderfänger. 
Werde in Bremen bei Becks kurz halten und was zur Versöhnung aufladen. Hab ne Rute mit können wir mal angeln und releasen.
Bei der gewaltigen Geschwindigkeit meines L- Staplers müsste ich in 10 Tagen da sein. Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@pikepauly

Vergiss nicht ein paar Gasbuddeln oder Batterien mitzunehmen und knechte mir dein Fußvolk nicht so sehr. Ach ja, die Aalschnüre stelle ich aber verschone mich mit dem Becks und bring ein ordentliches Jever mit. #h


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Nach Jever zu fahren, ist ca. 3 Tage Umweg!!!!
Vielen Dank!
Schmeckt zwar besser aber ganz umsonst ist meine wertvolle Angelzeit auch nicht.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Nachdem das Thema ja nun toll ausgeschweift wurde und der ein oder andere ja lustige Kommentare abgegeben hat, möchte ich das eigentliche Thema nochmal aufgreifen.

Ein Foto, wie das Bild mit dem Wels am Stapler ist ja wohl das Letzte.:c

Ob Verwertung des Fisches hin oder her - ich glaube auch nicht das der noch gegessen wurde, eine sinnvolle Verwertung ist hier wohl kaum gegeben..... - sowas muss doch echt nicht sein!!!

Wenn ich nen 190 Pfünder fange und von dem Bilder mache, kann ich die auch am Wasser machen und mir etwas Mühe geben, dann kann ich mir die später auch mal wieder anschauen. 

Wer hier jetzt noch die schützende Hand über den Fänger hebt, der tut mir echt leid. Bleibt doch mal objektiv!

"Der Fänger kann tun und lassen was er will..."   BLA BLA BLA!

Solche Fotos stärken in der Öffentlichkeit immer wieder das Image des assozialen Anglers, eines Proleten ohne jegliche Kultur - angeln alleine zum Fang von was Essbarem - Früher der Zeitvertreib der Unterschicht. 

Solche Bilder würde man in Holland, USA und auch anderen Ländern nicht öffentlich zeigen, weil dort der Veröffentlicher noch mehr eins auf die Mütze kriegen würde.

Dort hat Angeln nämlich schon einen ganz anderen Stellenwert als bei uns......


----------



## Leif (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Es gibt halt Leute die müsen immer wieder Öl ins Feuer schütten.

Vielleicht hast du ansatzweise Ahnung, von dem was du schreibst.
Aber auch nur vielleicht.
Ich bin selbst Halb-Niederländer.
In den Niederlanden werden genauso Fotos von großen Fischen veröffentlicht, wie hier auch.
Mit dem Unterschied, das der Snoek (Hecht) sehr unbeliebt ist.
Aber alleine die Meeresfische werden jedes mal stolz gezeigt.


Und USA?
Hast du schlecht geschlafen?
Guck dir alleine mal die Themen "Bowfishing" an.
In den Usa kommst du mit jedem fetten Alligatorgar in die Zeitung

Also mach dich erst mal schlau, bevor du so nen Mist erzählst.


----------



## jon granada (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Sehr schön zu erfahren, dass es euch allen so gut geht, sonst würdet ihr euch wohl mit wichtigeren Problemen beschäftigen!
Petri an den - zurecht - stolzen Fänger!!


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hallo Leif,

werde mal nicht beleidigend, sondern bleibe sachlich. :m
Das es auch in den USA und Holland "schwarze Schaafe" gibt ist mir klar.

Wenn dir Fotos am Stapler gefallen, ist das OK, ich habe eben meine Meinung geschrieben, zu der ich stehe.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



jon granada schrieb:


> Sehr schön zu erfahren, dass es euch allen so gut geht, sonst würdet ihr euch wohl mit wichtigeren Problemen beschäftigen!
> Petri an den - zurecht - stolzen Fänger!!



Du hast ja anscheinend auch nix wichtigeres zu tun als hier mitzulesen und -schreiben.....


----------



## jon granada (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Du hast ja anscheinend auch nix wichtigeres zu tun als hier mitzulesen und -schreiben.....



Stimmt! Mir geht es sehr gut, ich warte auf meinen Kumpel, um gleich dem Gesellen Esox auf die Schuppen zu rücken. Bis dahin lese ich mit Begeisterung die Beiträge von den anderen infizierten Kollegen. Sehr unterhaltend hier!


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Ob Verwertung des Fisches hin oder her - ich glaube auch nicht das der noch gegessen wurde, eine sinnvolle Verwertung ist hier wohl kaum gegeben..... - sowas muss doch echt nicht sein!!!


Er wurde wohl sicher zu 101% verspeist, ob es Dir passt oder nicht und jetzt mach Dir lieber ne Packung Fischstäbchen heiß oder fahr zum Mc nen Fischburger zwischen die Kiemen schieben. Leute wie der Fänger regeln ihren Lebensablauf nämlich noch mit Verstand...


----------



## Malte (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

mmh ist es nicht verboten tieren aus unersichtlichen gründen qualen zu zufügen!?
Nur wegen dem Drill zu angeln und die fische dann wieder zurück zu setzten, zählt bei mir dazu.




Gruß Malte der kein C&R praktiziert


----------



## Bästkusten (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Spinnfischer74, ich erlaube mir mal aus drei Postings zu zitieren  :



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Bleibt doch mal objektiv!
> 
> ...ich habe eben meine Meinung geschrieben, zu der ich stehe.
> 
> ...eines Proleten ohne jegliche Kultur - angeln alleine zum Fang von was Essbarem - Früher der Zeitvertreib der Unterschicht.




Was denn jetzt, objektiv oder Meinung  ?

Und zum Posting von Leif "beleidigend" auch nur spasseshalber in die Tastatur zu nehmen, wenn man vorher dem Fänger indirekt unterstellt hat ohne jegliche Kultur zu sein (nebenbei bemerkt ist der Begriff der Kultur ein ziemlich weiter, nicht einfach die auszublenden, eigentlich praktisch unmöglich |supergri ) ist irgendwie...lustig |supergri .

Was die Sache mit der Verwertbarkeit angeht: Wieso soll das für den Fänger nicht möglich gewesen sein? Es soll ja tatsächlich Leute geben, die Familie und Freunde haben  . Ich kenne den Fänger nicht und unterstelle einfach dass es ihm möglich war. Geht genausogut und macht weniger Kopfschmerzen  .

Nichts für ungut, aber das war alles auch nur meine *Meinung*, ein gern missbrauchtes Wort, hinter dem ich mich jetzt ganz schnell verstecke :m  .

Dem Fänger Gratulation zum Fang! Und hoffentlich liest er das hier alles nie  !

Viel Spass
und danke für den Fisch :q
Chris


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@Malte

Als er am Stapler hing, war aber nix mehr mit zurücksetzen. #q

Das große Fressen war angesagt!!!


----------



## Kölschfan (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Man, man, man. Soll er den Fisch etwa auf Händen tragen?
 Und zurücksetzen ist meines Wissens nach in D gar nicht erlaubt. #d 
Er wird ihn schon gegessen haben wenn man das Klischee bemühen möchte. Punkt. Was ist daran auszusetzen. Es ist (war) ein toller Fisch und damit kann der Fänger machen was er möchte. Dafür hat er die Angelerlaubnis.#6 
Und Peta. Denen gehts nicht drum, ob ein toter Wels am Stapler hängt, sondern man ist generell gegen das Angeln und das Essen von Fischen. MfG:m


----------



## Dieter1952 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

_Na ja, ästhetisch ist das Foto nicht. Gibt bestimmt schönere Präsentationen eines außergewöhnlichen Fisches. Kann mich aber auch nicht darüber aufregen. Was mich viel mehr interresiert ist, mit welchen Material (Rute,Rolle,Schnur usw.) wurde der Fisch gefangen und gelandet._


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

War mir klar, dass sich die ganze eingefleischte "Anti-Catch und Release Fraktion" jetzt hier zu Wort meldet und rumhackt.

"Dem blöden Catch & Releaser geben wir es jetzt mal so richtig! Der ist nämlich der Gesetzesbrecher und wir handeln richtig, weil wir unsere Fische mitnehmen!"

Ihr liegt aber nicht ganz richtig - *Ich selbst entnehme ab und zu gerne mal einen Fisch, aber ich nehme mir auch das Recht heraus, Fische die ich nicht verwerten möchte (oder kann) zurückzusetzen. *Und dagegen ist auch rechtlich nix einzuwenden (obwohl es von Gegnern des Catch & Release immer wieder gerne behauptet wird, obwohl leider sehr oft das rechtliche Hintergrundwissen fehlt.....)

Angeln gehe ich in erster Linie aus Zeitvertreib, als Hobby. Wenn es mir nur um das Fischessen ginge, könnte ich mir im Aldi oder Lidl die schönsten filetierten Zanderfilets kaufen. Wer einen 30 Jahre alten 230cm Waller essen möchte - bitte! Jedem das Seine! Kein Thema! #t

Um das *Thema Zurücksetzen oder Kochtopfangeln geht es hier aber jetzt gar nicht* - es geht darum, dass ein solcher Traumfisch wie der Wels auf dem Staplerfahrerklaus-Foto so erbärmlich präsentiert wird.

Wie ich schon sagte ist solch ein Foto sicherlich für das Image der Sportfischerei sehr "förderlich". Wem so ein Foto gefällt, der tut mir leid. Und wem es nicht gefällt, aber nicht die Eier in der Hose hat es hier mal öffentlich zu sagen, weil er Muffe hat angefeindet zu werden, wie ich gerade, der ist einfach ein Feigling.

Die Reaktionen und Anfeindungen auf mein Posting zeigen aber deutlich die - leider immer noch - sehr altbackene Denkungsweise mancher Angelkollegen. Find ich sehr schade.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Man, man, man. Soll er den Fisch etwa auf Händen tragen?
> Und zurücksetzen ist meines Wissens nach in D gar nicht erlaubt. #d



Zeigt mir bitte ein förmliches, deutsches Gesetz, in dem explizit steht, dass es verboten ist. Oder auch eine verbindliche Gerichtsentscheidung.

Für mein Bundesland gibt es sowas  NICHT!

Ja - auch nen großen Waller kann man sehr schön im Wasser präsentieren. Kein Problem. Ich finde das gehört auch zur Achtung des Anglers vor der Kreatur Fisch.


----------



## Allround Mike (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Also mir blutet wirklich das Herz wenn ich solche Fotos sehe!!!

Man sieht ja schon an der Darstellung wie der Fisch respektlos, völlig wertlos wie ein Haufen Dreck präsentiert wird !!Das es sich hierbei um ein Lebewesen gehandelt hat, ist dem Fänger auf gut Deutsch, scheiß egal ( ok, man sieht ja woher der Fänger stammt )! 
Hauptsache vernichten und ausbeuten was geht #q !!!!
Auch ich finde so etwas völlig zum :v !!!

Trotzallem möchte ich sicherlich so einen Fang nicht schlecht schreiben!! Es ist ein absoluter Traumfisch für viele von uns!
Jeder Wallerangler, einschließlich mir, würde sich über so einen Fisch rießig freuen und jeder halbwegs normal denkende Angler weiß was es für ein Glück ist, einen solchen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen, und vorallem auch bezwingen zu können! 

Das ist sicherlich eine große Leistung!!

Nur das Ende dieser Geschichte macht mich fast schon wütend :r  und dass schlimme ist nur das es immer wieder solche Angler geben wird!!!

Grüße Mike


----------



## Kölschfan (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

_


Spinnfischer74 schrieb:



			War mir klar, dass sich die ganze eingefleischte "Anti-Catch und Release Fraktion" jetzt hier zu Wort meldet und rumhackt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> _"Dem blöden Catch & Releaser geben wir es jetzt mal so richtig! Der ist nämlich der Gesetzesbrecher und wir handeln richtig, weil wir unsere Fische mitnehmen!"_
> 
> Falsch! Auch ich setze Fische die ich nicht verwerten möchte wieder zurück. Mal so und mal so. Ich bin mit dem Gesetz des C & R Verbots auch nicht einverstanden. Es gibt es halt nun mal.
> Ich dreh mich immer um wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetzen will ob auch keiner hinter mir steht. Könnte ja ein Kontrolleur sein. Und der ist bestimmt "Gesetzestreu".


----------



## Dieter1952 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Allround Mike@
_Gebe Dir Recht! Den Satz:_
( ok, man sieht ja woher der Fänger stammt )! 
_hättest Du Dir sparen können._


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Das kann einem vielleicht auf den ... gehen.

Für die G&R Diskussion gibt es massenweise Threads. Die hinlänglich bekannten Beleidigungen und Gegenbeleidigungen sind dort im Wesentlichen ausgetauscht. Es ist also noch nicht mal notwendig selbst etwas zu schreiben, sonderen es reicht, wenn man liest und sich ggf. die Hände reibt.

Dieses blöde Gutmenschengequatsche von irgendwelchen mittelmäßigen Pseudointellektuellen ist in einem Angelforum echt nicht notwendig.

Wenn ich sowas lese... "Unterschichtenzeitvertreib..." Mann, Mann, Mann. 

Und dann immer diese Kotzsmileys. Oft reicht das geschriebene Wort um seine Meinung zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Man muß nicht notwendigerweise alle Anwesenden ankotzen. Macht man ja im wirklichen Leben auch nicht. Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Ich hasse diese Selbstgerechtigkeit!!! Habe ich mir jetzt selbst widersprochen? Wenn ja macht nix.

Uli

Ach ja Petri zum Fisch. Mir würde der auch Angst machen. Wie sagt Kumpel Baggi immer: "wenn ich so ein Teil an der Angel hab, dann schneid ich den ab...|supergri"


----------



## Leif (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hi @ all.

Ich habe mal ne Frage an euch.
Wie hätte er den "toten" Wels den präsentieren sollen?


Man möge bitte auch bedenken, das der Fänger nicht Rekordgeil war. Er hat den Fisch nirgendswo angemeldet.
Jetzt 5 Monate nach dem fang ist die Blinker dahinter gekommen.


----------



## Bästkusten (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ Spinnfischer74:

Verzeihung, ich muss ganz überlesen haben, dass Du der liebe Junge bist, der mit höflichen Worten weder rumhackt noch anfeindet, weil ihm zuerst etwas nicht gepasst hat  ? Austeilen ohne einzustecken , der ewige Wunschtraum, schaffe ich auch nie  .

Ernsthaft: Wenn Du ihn zurückgesetzt hättest, bitte, ich wünsche Dir, dass das dann ohne Genöle von anderen vonstatten geht. Wenn er ihn entnimmt, dann lass Du ihm das halt einfach auch, ohne gleich Deine gesamte Weltanschauung über ihm auszuschütten. Ich finde das umso respektloser, als er den Wels, wenn ich das richtig mitgekriegt habe, nicht selber eingestellt hat und daher der Verdacht nahe liegt, dass er sich nicht dazu äussern kann, was ihm hier alles unterstellt wird.
Toleranz für seine Art des Fischens quasi fordern, aber anderen Leuten ihre nicht zuzugestehen scheint mir insgesamt einfach nicht sehr tolerant zu sein.

Weiter ernsthaft: Wohl dem, der diesen entnommenen Riesenfisch mit blossen Händen auf Armeslänge über seinem Haupt präsentieren kann, dürfte sich dann eher um den neuen deutschen Rekordmann handeln. Wie werden denn bitte manchmal Riesenheilbutts in Norwegen abgelichtet? Die werden auch an irgendeinem Gerät aufgehängt, scheint mir einfach eine sehr praktikable Methode zu sein, sich und einen wirklich grossen Fisch abzubilden ohne an Rückgratbruch zu sterben.

Viel Spass
Chris


----------



## Dennert (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Solche Fotos stärken in der Öffentlichkeit immer wieder das Image des assozialen Anglers, eines Proleten ohne jegliche Kultur - angeln alleine zum Fang von was Essbarem - Früher der Zeitvertreib der Unterschicht.


 
#6 Genauso siehts aus. 

Wenn ein Nichtangler solche Fotos sieht, kann er nur zu dem Schluß kommen : Alle Angler sind Assis!


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hi Dennert,

danke - du hast mich verstanden #6 - *im Gegensatz zu denjenigen, die meinen Beitrag nur oberflächlich lesen und wieder eine Diskusssion Catch & Release vs. Kochtopf anfangen. :c
*
*"Alle Angler sind Assis"* - Rohe Tierquäler, die keine Achtung vor dem Leben haben.....

Ganz genau das ist der Eindruck, der durch solche Fotos in der Öffentlichkeit entsteht. Und da Leute, die von der Materie Angeln keine Ahnung haben, alle unter einen kamm scheren, sind wir alle die Gelackmeierten. Und unsere Lobby wird nie besser - graben wir sie uns doch noch immer weiter ab.....

Eines meiner Lieblingsbücher ist *"Faszination Huchen" *von Wolfgang Hauer - dort kann man mal sehen, wie ästhetisch man auch tote Fische präsentieren kann..... Sollten sich manche mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.



> Ich bin mit dem Gesetz des C & R Verbots auch nicht einverstanden. Es gibt es halt nun mal.


 @ Kölschfan - So ein Gesetz gibt es nicht!!!!! Oder zeig es mir!!!


----------



## arno (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Na, so einige Smilis sind doch echt klasse.
Die bereichern das Leben und schaffen Feinde.
Grins.

Ich für meinen Teil bin der Meinung das einige nen Knall haben, der eine mehr der andere weniger.

Was hier wieder abgeht, ist echt zum Kotzen.
Es reicht mal wieder.
Manchen macht es ,glaube ich, Spaß einen Threat kaputt zu machen.
Geht angeln, nehmt eine wasserlösliche Schnur, damit ihr es leichter habt beim Releasen.
Aber belästigt nicht irgend einen Threat mit eurem Gekotze.

So langsam frage ich mich, ob einige Leute von irgend jemandem bezahlt werden , wenn sie so nen Sch... schreiben.

Achso, da war ja noch der Fisch:
Glückwunsch zu dem Riesenfisch.


----------



## Leif (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hallo Spinnfischer74.

Irgendwie bekommt das Wort SPINNangeln für mich heute ne neue Bedeutung, wenn cih deine Beiträge lese.

Wo hast du dein Hintergrundwissen eigentlich aufgegabelt?

hier kannst auch du dich mal durchlesen.


----------



## Dennert (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Arno, Du hast es leider immer noch nicht kapiert!

Wir werden mit solchen Bildern nie das Bild vom besoffenen, auf der umgedrehten Bierkiste sitzenden, grobmotorigem Schlächters los, der nach Beendigung des Angeltages seine versüfften, mit Fischleichen gefüllten Alditüten zusammenrafft und heimwärts wankt. Der bin ich aber nicht!

Es geht mir hier ausschließlich um die Präsentation des Welses in einer absolut unwürdigen Kulisse - und nicht darum, ob er lebt oder tot ist!

Leute, schaut Euch das Foto nochmal an - ein Wels am Gabelstapler hochgezogen:v :v :vsowas nennt ihr ein Fangfoto???? Ich nenne sowas *erbärmlich* !!!


----------



## Bästkusten (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ah so, sollte ich also jemals so einen Fisch fangen, so muss er von eigens dafür gezüchteten weissen Einhörnern vor einem lieblichen Sonnenuntergang, möglichst seitlich an einem Südhang mit leichtem Schneebefall und natürlichem Bonsaibewuchs herabtrabend, mit unsichtbaren Fäden fixiert, vor mir, der ich auf einer Wolke schwebe, hergetragen werden |rolleyes . Mangels Schneebefall wird auf das Foto verzichtet und das Geschrei nach dem Beweis ist dann ziemlich gross :m .

Mir fehlt anscheinend leider auch jegliche natürliche Einsicht, wie Nichtangler ein Foto von so einem Fisch auffassen. Denkbar wären ohne Vorkenntnisse z.B. auch:
"So etwas schwimmt in unserem See? Nie wieder baden." "Der hat letzten Sommer meinen Strolchi gefressen, der Schuft." "Jesses, is des ein Trumm!"
Möglicherweise sehen Menschen ja auch andere Tierteile beim Metzger rumhängen und denken nicht, dass Angler gleich "Assis" sind, weil sie das ähnlich machen |rolleyes . Bisher habe ich keine Erfahrungen mit Leuten gemacht, die das dermassen weltfremd sehen wie von manchen hier angeführt (oder unterstellt?), aber vermutlich hatte ich nur Glück  .

Nebenbei bemerkt: Wenn man sich wirklich und ehrlich über die Aussenwirkung Gedanken macht, dann müsste man auf das böse C&...Wort (im Hinblick auf die Aussage gemeint, dass man den alten Fisch doch angeblich gar nicht mehr sinnvoll verwerten könne) ganz verzichten, _das_ ist nämlich Nichtanglern tatsächlich sehr schwer zu vermitteln.

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spass bei der natürlich rein ästhetischen Diskussion um die Präsentation  , meine Fantasie muss mit mir durchgegangen sein und ich habe etwas ganz anderes hineininterpretiert  (vor allem wegen Äusserungen wie "...Du hast es leider immer noch nicht kapiert!", das ist selbstverständlich ein unwiderlegbares Argument auf hohem Niveau :q ) und werde mich daher mangels jeglicher Sachkenntnis aus diesem Thread verzupfen.

Chris


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@Bästkusten#6 

Ich gehe jetzt mal angeln.
Wenn ich den neuen deutschen Rekordhecht fange, werde ich um jedem Gabelstapler einen großen Bogen machen, sonst denkt noch irgendjemand ich wäre ein besoffener, grobmotorischer oder grobmotoriger ( wie auch immer), schlachtender, Alditüten tragender Angelassi, dessen Mobiliar im Wesentlichen aus umgedrehten Becks oder Jeverkisten besteht.

Bis denne 

Uli

P.S. Meine Digicam schmeisse ich gleich als erstes in Wasser. Irgendwie habe ich jetzt Angst einen Fisch zu fotografieren.


----------



## arno (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Dennert schrieb:


> Arno, Du hast es leider immer noch nicht kapiert!
> 
> Wir werden mit solchen Bildern nie das Bild vom besoffenen, auf der umgedrehten Bierkiste sitzenden, grobmotorigem Schlächters los, der nach Beendigung des Angeltages seine versüfften, mit Fischleichen gefüllten Alditüten zusammenrafft und heimwärts wankt. Der bin ich aber nicht!
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich nur, wie man dieses Uhrfiech sonst transportieren sollte.
Im Federbett?
Man , seit Ihr Realitätsfremd.


----------



## Dennert (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Bästkusten schrieb:


> (vor allem wegen Äusserungen wie "...Du hast es leider immer noch nicht kapiert!", das ist selbstverständlich ein unwiderlegbares Argument auf hohem Niveau :q )
> Chris


 
Ich hätte schreiben müssen : "du hast es warscheinlich immer noch nicht kapiert, dass es hier nicht um C+R geht"
denn nun sind es ja schon zwei, die es nicht kapiert haben 

Nun, ich habe leider auch noch keine Metzger kennengelernt, die aus ihrem Hobby heraus Kühe oder Schweine auf Fotos vom Gabelstapler herunterhängen lassen. Ich glaube auch keinen Metzger zu kennen, der auf Internetpräsenz mit seinen geschlachteten Viechern wert legt 
Sowas geschieht eigentlich mehr unter Ausschuß der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## plattform7 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Allround Mike schrieb:


> Das es sich hierbei um ein Lebewesen gehandelt hat, ist dem Fänger auf gut Deutsch, scheiß egal ( ok, man sieht ja woher der Fänger stammt )!
> Hauptsache vernichten und ausbeuten was geht #q !!!!


 
Bei dir ist sonst auch alles klar? Sollte man vielleicht vorher nachdenken, befor man solch ein brauenes Dünnschiss veröffentlicht? #d 

@Bästkusten
Kann mich deinen Ausführungen nur anschließen #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ich hätte schreiben müssen : "du hast es warscheinlich immer noch nicht kapiert, dass es hier nicht um C+R geht"
> denn nun sind es ja schon zwei, die es nicht kapiert haben
> 
> Nun, ich habe leider auch noch keine Metzger kennengelernt, die aus ihrem Hobby heraus Kühe oder Schweine auf Fotos vom Gabelstapler herunterhängen lassen. Ich glaube auch keinen Metzger zu kennen, der auf Internetpräsenz mit seinen geschlachteten Viechern wert legt
> Sowas geschieht eigentlich mehr unter Ausschuß der Öffentlichkeit.


 
Da hast du Recht.

Allerdings werden dise geschlachteten Tiere ja auch meist von Menschen verzehrt.

Der Fachbegriff dafür ist Doppelmoral oder Pharisäertum oder...

und das finde ich zum k.....


Uli


----------



## aal-andy (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Allround Mike schrieb:


> Also mir blutet wirklich das Herz wenn ich solche Fotos sehe!!!Man sieht ja schon an der Darstellung wie der Fisch respektlos, völlig wertlos wie ein Haufen Dreck präsentiert wird !!Das es sich hierbei um ein Lebewesen gehandelt hat, ist dem Fänger auf gut Deutsch, scheiß egal ( ok, man sieht ja woher der Fänger stammt )!
> Hauptsache vernichten und ausbeuten was geht #q !!!!


 
Der Fisch dient aus seinem Ursprung genau wie viele andere Tiere auch zum Verzehr und nicht als abzulichtendes Sportgerät. Und wenn ein Angler, in diesem Fall eher zweitrangig aus welchem Land er kommt, meint, er müsste den Fisch zu dessen ursprünglichen Gebrauch mit nach Hause nehmen, dann ist das ok. So ein Fisch passt nun mal nicht auf den Arm, und vorher geschminkt werden muss er auch nicht. Mit respekt- und wertlos hat das in meinen Augen gar nichts zu tun, anders wäre es gewesen wenn er da noch gelebt, und man ihn hinterher wieder zuückgesetzt hätte. So finde ich die Präsentation vollkommen legitim.


----------



## duck_68 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht helfen, bei jedem großen Fang, egal welcher Fischart er angehört, gibt es immer welche die in irgend einer Form was zu meckern und zu maulen haben.


Mich beschleicht langsam der Eindruck dass es sich dabei nur um eines handelt: 


DEN BLANKEN NEID​

So, jetzt könnt Ihr über meine Meinung meckern und maulen, das ficht mich nicht im geringsten an|bla: |bla: |bla: 



Nochmal: Ein geiler Fang#6


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo Spinnfischer74.
> 
> Irgendwie bekommt das Wort SPINNangeln für mich heute ne neue Bedeutung, wenn cih deine Beiträge lese.
> 
> ...



Hallo Leif,

du unterstreichst mal wieder dein Niveau mit deinem beleidigenden Beitrag ohne Substanz.

*Ich wusste im Übrigen noch gar nicht, dass die Auslegeung eines Gesetzes durch den VDSF rechtsverbindlich ist und mit der Entscheidung eines OLG gleichzusetzen ist......

Was der VDSF zu dem Thema sagt, ist nämlich völlig WURSCHT!!! 
*
Soviel zum Thema - "Rechtliches Hintergrundwissen". 

PS: Gefährliches Halbwissen ist sehr gefährlich....


----------



## THD (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Der Fisch dient aus seinem Ursprung genau wie viele andere Tiere auch zum Verzehr und nicht als abzulichtendes Sportgerät. Und wenn ein Angler, in diesem Fall eher zweitrangig aus welchem Land er kommt, meint, er müsste den Fisch zu dessen ursprünglichen Gebrauch mit nach Hause nehmen, dann ist das ok. So ein Fisch passt nun mal nicht auf den Arm, und vorher geschminkt werden muss er auch nicht. Mit respekt- und wertlos hat das in meinen Augen gar nichts zu tun, anders wäre es gewesen wenn er da noch gelebt, und man ihn hinterher wieder zuückgesetzt hätte. So finde ich die Präsentation vollkommen legitim.



Dem schließe ich mich kommentarlos an, danke aal-andy.


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> *Ich selbst entnehme ab und zu gerne mal einen Fisch, aber ich nehme mir auch das Recht heraus, Fische die ich nicht verwerten möchte (oder kann) zurückzusetzen. *Und dagegen ist auch rechtlich nix einzuwenden (obwohl es von Gegnern des Catch & Release immer wieder gerne behauptet wird, obwohl leider sehr oft das rechtliche Hintergrundwissen fehlt.....)


 
Eben! Und die, die Du so gerne Missionieren würdest machen nicht anderes. Die nehmen aich auch ihr Recht heraus. Du hingegen willst es ihnen wohl nehmen - die sollen es nach Deinen Vorstellungen tun. 

Mach es wie Du willst, aber lass anderen ihre Ruhe. Die nehmen sich auch nur ihr Recht heraus, auch ohne Deine Missionarischen Einwände zu angeln. 
#h


----------



## bennie (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

wenn sich Männer wie kleine Kinder aufführen..... #d


----------



## duck_68 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Eben! Und die, die Du so gerne Missionieren würdest machen nicht anderes. Die nehmen aich auch ihr Recht heraus. Du hingegen willst es ihnen wohl nehmen - die sollen es nach Deinen Vorstellungen tun.
> 
> Mach es wie Du willst, aber lass anderen ihre Ruhe. Die nehmen sich auch nur ihr Recht heraus, auch ohne Deine Missionarischen Einwände zu angeln.
> #h




Bomben Posting|good: |good: 

...mit den eigenen Waffen geschlagen, nennt man so etwas glaub' ich |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ich hätte schreiben müssen : "du hast es warscheinlich immer noch nicht kapiert, dass es hier nicht um C+R geht"
> denn nun sind es ja schon zwei, die es nicht kapiert haben



@ Dennert - jetzt sind es schon 3...... 

@ Ali Baba - *es geht nicht* - das schreibe ich nun zum wiederholten Male - *um Catch & Release gegen Kochtopfangelei*, sondern um die Präsentation am Gabelstapler und das Image der Angelei.

*Hier scheint keiner die Themen mal ganz zu lesen..... *:c

Ich will keinen "missionieren" - wie ich schon schrieb *nehme ich ja selbst gelegentlich mal einen Fisch zum mampfen mit* - sondern habe nur zum o.g. Thema - also zum Aufhängen des Wallers am Stapler - meine Meinung dargelegt.

Finde es sehr schade, wie sich manche aufführen, wenn man mal anderer Meinung ist. #t

* @ Martin Obelt - bei deinem gelungenen Avatar Bild wundert mich dein letzter Beitrag nicht.....*

PS: Jetzt sind es 4.........


----------



## duck_68 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



			
				Spinnfischer74;1358979
[B schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin Obelt - bei deinem gelungenen Avatar Bild wundert mich dein letzter Beitrag nicht.....[/B]
> 
> PS: Jetzt sind es 4.........




Hehe, Neid... sach ich doch|muahah: |muahah: 


Ich amüsiere mich übrigens köstlich hier heute Abend:q :q :q :q


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hehe, Neid... sach ich doch



Neid? Auf was? Auf deinen "kleinen" Waller?! DAS ist amüsant.... |muahah:|muahah:|supergri|splat2:


----------



## bennie (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> @ Dennert - jetzt sind es schon 3......
> 
> @ Ali Baba - *es geht nicht* - das schreibe ich nun zum wiederholten Male - *um Catch & Release gegen Kochtopfangelei*, sondern um die Präsentation am Gabelstapler und das Image der Angelei.
> 
> ...





bennie schrieb:


> wenn sich Männer wie kleine Kinder aufführen..... #d



no comment #h


----------



## Bambine (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

:q
ach ... ich habe schon Fury (oder war das Blackbeauty oder doch Joe), Schweinchen Babe, Lassie, Willy ... und was weiss ich noch für Berühmheiten hängen sehen ... 
der Wels hier ist nich mal berühmt |supergri...  (naja, der ist jetzt berühmt), kommt schon ... :q
Der Wels ist gross also muss er _so_ präsentiert werden, damit man die volle Grösse sieht. so, es geht nur um die Präsentation. sachlich. logisch.
Image der Angelei : Fisch zum Essen fangen ... ich kann mir keine andere Image ausdenken.


----------



## duck_68 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Neid? Auf was? Auf deinen "kleinen" Waller?! DAS ist amüsant.... |muahah:|muahah:|supergri|splat2:



wie sagt Bennie so schön: "Wenn sich Männer wie kleine Kinder aufführen" 

der Spruch hat was...#h #h #h 


PS. getroffene Hunde bellen 


Schone Deine Nerven langsam wird es hier wirklich lächerlich...


Eigentlich ist es Zeit, dass ein Mod dem Schmarrn hier ein Ende bereitet|znaika:


----------



## Leif (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Neid? Auf was? Auf deinen "kleinen" Waller?! DAS ist amüsant.... |muahah:|muahah:|supergri|splat2:




Tja dann darf es dich ja nicht stören, wenn er so klein ist.
Es handelt sich ja nicht um einen Großfisch in deinen Augen.
Also halt dich doch einfach mal a bissl zurück.
Ach Mensch.
Statt hier aufzulisten wieviele Menschen euch nicht verstehen solltet ih mal überlegen warum ihr "klugen" nur zu zwei seit!


----------



## Regentaucher (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

also erstmal mein Respekt an den Angler der diesen Riesen landen konnte...

Ich frage mich nur ob so ein Mordsvieh eigentlich noch schmeckt? Wenn ein Angler solch ein Tier abschlägt bzw schlachtet und diesen Fisch auch verwerten möchte -  müsste er ja eigentlich vorher wissen ob er aufgrund des Alters, Länge, Gewässer etc noch genießbar ist? 

Also ich wüsste dies bei so einem riesen Waller nicht, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das dieser Fisch wirklich lecker ist oder täusche ich mich da|kopfkrat


----------



## benihana (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Nein, nein!!!

Bitte kein Ende setzen, womit soll ich mir sonst die nächsten Abende versüßen??????


----------



## Dennert (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hehe, Neid... sach ich doch|muahah: |muahah:
> 
> 
> Ich amüsiere mich übrigens köstlich hier heute Abend:q :q :q :q


 
Das Einzige, worauf ich wirklich neidisch bin :
Ich habe noch nie einen Wels auf einem Parkplatz gefangen. Da hast du mir aber einiges vorraus.


----------



## duck_68 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Dennert schrieb:


> Das Einzige, worauf ich wirklich neidisch bin :
> Ich habe noch nie einen Wels auf einem Parkplatz gefangen. Da hast du mir aber einiges vorraus.




...und das Amüsieren über hochgeistige Kommentare geht weiter|muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Entschuldigung Kollegen aber das muss leider mal kurz sein. |uhoh:

[besser so wenns editiert ist,Thomas9904]

Fische mal so lange wie ich/andere, als es diesen ganzen C&R undundund Dreck nicht in diesem Land gab und ich stelle mich Dir stellvertetend für hier alle gegenüber.

Übrigens, das nächste örtliche Grünenbüro kann dein Geblubber sicher gut gebrauchen - mach dich daher besser auf den Marsch...


----------



## sebastian (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Einfach nur riesig der Wels, da könnt ich die Hechte die ich so fang als Köder anhängen .


----------



## Malte (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Crunch, crunch, crunch...

Möchte nöch jemand Chips

:q


----------



## bennie (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

würstchen! heiße, leckere würstchen!


----------



## duck_68 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Jo, einmal Chips bitte und ne Currywurst#6 #6


----------



## esox_105 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



> Crunch, crunch, crunch...
> 
> Möchte nöch jemand Chips


 



> würstchen! heiße, leckere würstchen!


 

... wie wär´s denn mit Fischbuletten, z.B. vom Waller :m .


----------



## duck_68 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... wie wär´s denn mit Fischbuletten, z.B. vom Waller :m .




Warum nicht, mit der richtigen Würzmischung bestimmt lecker#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

PEITSCHE, heiße siebenschwänzige PEITSCHE! |wavey:


----------



## bennie (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Blackjack und N......., wer möchte Blackjack und N...... ?


----------



## Talbot (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich hätte gerne einen gestabelten Fischburger|supergri.

Mein Gott,
oki der Hintergund und auch der Stabler sind nicht unbedingt das
Highlight, aber mir(und vielen anderen) ist es auch schon passiert:
Ich/Wir haben den Fotoapparat nicht mit ans Wasser genommen#6, und so entstehen auch mal Fotos mit dem nicht so schönen Abiente.

@all die hier so "stänkern":
Schreibt ihr eure Abonierten Zeitschriften bei den "hetzerichen" Fotos an?


----------



## noworkteam (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

oh gott, welche menschlichen tiefen ein foto von einem fisch,welcher jenseits der körperlichen spannweite des fänger liegt, zutage bringt...

hallo (fast)alle noch normal ?? (komisch in der norwegen-abteilung gibt´s kein geschrei wegen eines am traktor hängenden >100kg-heilbutt ,..,vielleicht deutscher-gutmensch-ich mach-es-allen-recht-virus????)

er hätte das gute stück ja auch nach wildwest-art mit einem seil über den nächsten baum ziehen können ??? und dann hätten die ":v "-beiträger auch geschrien....

ach C&R ?? hab ich nie verstanden werd ich nie verstehen...

Ästhetik ? ich geh angeln wie menschen schon tausende jahre zuvor,..,und wenn der fisch in der Kiste korb etc. liegt, sieht der genauso aus wie vor tausenden jahren tausende male zuvor...mal mit wenig blut mal mehr .....

ich hab kein problem damit,..,gehe ich davon aus das der fänger den fisch verwertet, so halte ich das bild ethisch für eindeutig vertretbar, nicht dagegen zum beispiel die diversen foto von mit bolies gemästesten ich-platz-gleich-karpfen, welche von c+r-ler zu c+rler am sagenumworbenen karpfenhotspot zum fotoschiessen wöchentlich durchgereicht werden....

dicker breiter schwer....so manche thread gleicht einem vorpubertären tuningforum....garniert mit der moralischen gutmensch-kirsche....

ich hab jetzt hunger und hau mir erst mal den von mir erlegten dorsch in die pfanne,..,nix aldi oder iglo...mahlzeit



gruss #h 

noworkteam

martin fettes teil #6 war lecker oder ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



> vielleicht deutscher-gutmensch-ich mach-es-allen-recht-virus????)


Jo, der grasiert immer öfter...................


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Wenn man die Einstellung der Meisten hier liest, weiß man, warum so wenige echte Spezis hier im Forum mitmachen und sich lieber in anderen Foren betätigen....

Ich halte mal die Erkenntnisse aus diesem Thread fest: 

- Fotos mit am Kran hängenden Wallern oder anderen abgeschlagenen Fischen sind schön und für das Bild der Angelei in Deutschland förderlich.

- Einen Großwels kann man nicht schön am Fischwasser fotografieren.

- Geangelt wird zum Nahrungserwerb und nicht zum Zeitvertreib.

- Angler die alles mitnehmen handeln richtig, welche, die ab und an zurücksetzen handeln falsch.

- Ein 2.30m langer Wels ist eine Delikatesse und ist in jedem Fall ein Schlachten wert. 

- Catch & Release versuchen immer die rechtschaffenen Fischverwerter zu missionieren obwohl sie absolut im Unrecht sind, weil sie sich nicht an die absolut unsinnige, dumme und schwachsinnige Gewässerordnung des VDSF - die eigentlich nur VDSF Mitglieder angeht - halten.

- Der Vdsf hat in Deutschland Gesetzgebungskompetenz

- Wer eine andere Meinung hat, ist neidisch.


Macht nur weiter so..... #6

Viel Spaß noch und viele schöne Fotos wünsch ich euch!!! Für mich ist das Thema und das Anglerboard erledigt.


----------



## esox_105 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß noch und viele schöne Fotos wünsch ich euch!!! Für mich ist das Thema und das Anglerboard erledigt.


 

... und tschüß #h .


----------



## Leif (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hallo,

ich sag dir noch as zum Abschied (viele werden es nicht bedauern).

Du hast wohl nie bedacht, das er ein Foto nicht zum prollen geschossen hat.
Vielleicht hat es ein Kollege von ihm eingeschickt.
Es war definitiv nicht für die Aussenwelt bestimmt sondern als persönliche Erinnerung.
Und man darf nicht vergessen, das er eine andere Nationalität hat.
Sie essen auch dicke Karpfen noch. Zumindest meine Freunde.


Und nun Ade!


----------



## Heilbutt (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

:q 
Hab mir gerade ne Flasche Bier aufgeklappt, das hier
ist bei weitem besser als Champions-legue, oder Tatort!!!

Wer von euch hat denn schon mal nen 
Zweimetersonstwaswaller zubereitet - und gegessen???????????

Ich nicht, und der gute Konstantin (so hieß der Fänger
glaubich) warscheinlich auch nicht!!!!!!!!

Also ich würde es zumindest mal probieren!!!
Sollte er "mooseln" oder nach Schiffsdiesel schmecken???
Man kann es nur rausfinden indem man ihn isst.

Beim nächsten Welsfang in der Größenordung ist man
dann schlauer .

Zitat des Angelkollegen, nächste Woche:

"Ach nö Konni, der letzte 200 Pfund Wels war sooo
fettig, da hab ich nachher ne ganze Flasche Wodka     gebraucht - laß ihn wieder schwimmen"

...Übringends bin ich kein Russlanddeutscher, hab aber
trotzdem ne große Familie, Freunde und Nachbarn, die
gerne mal Fisch essen,
und eine Gefriertruhe.

Assozial, oder?????!!!!????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## esox_105 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



> "Ach nö Konni, der letzte 200 Pfund Wels war sooo
> fettig, da hab ich nachher ne ganze Flasche Wodka gebraucht - laß ihn wieder schwimmen"


 

... dann hat man aber wieder einen Grund um einen zu heben .


----------



## arno (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

zitiereer Vdsf hat in Deutschland Gesetzgebungskompetenz

Leider wird das so angesehen.
Es steht in der Verordnung , Ordnung, Gesetz, oder was auch immer vom VDFS :
Ein Zurücksetzen kommt auch in Betracht, wenn es das Hegeziel erfordert.
Mit wehm sollte man denn darüber diskutieren, haben doch eh alle , naja fast alle nen Schaden.
Also gilt in diesen Fall für mich, das ich , ich als Angler zu entscheiden habe, ob ich den Fisch zurücksetze oder nicht und dieses aus Hegemaßnahme mache.
Desweiteren steht dort:
Es ist nicht fischwaidgerecht, Fische allein aus Freude am Drill zu fangen.


Martin Obelt hat recht, wenn er schreibt, alles nur Neid.
Doppelmoral triffts auch alle Male.

Aus Hegeplicht, hätte dieser Dolle Wels eh dem Gewässer entnommen worden müssen.
Was glaubt Ihr, wieviel dicke Karpfen der so im Sommer verdrückt.
Und das sind doch die Fische, die Ihr alle fangen wollt.


----------



## Kölschfan (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> :q
> _Hab mir gerade ne Flasche Bier aufgeklappt, das hier_
> _ist bei weitem besser als Champions-legue, oder Tatort!!!_
> 
> ...


 


|muahah: |muahah:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



arno schrieb:


> Aus Hegeplicht, hätte dieser Dolle Wels eh dem Gewässer entnommen worden müssen.
> Was glaubt Ihr, wieviel dicke Karpfen der so im Sommer verdrückt.
> Und das sind doch die Fische, die Ihr alle fangen wollt.


Und was meinst Du wodrauf der gebissen hat?!? :q 
Da beschwert sich ja auch niemand wegen C&R... immer diese Inkonsequenz! |rolleyes   


Ich sollte vielleicht doch nochmal das Rezept (anschaulich mit Bildern) veröffentlichen, was man für leckere knoblauch-Pfeffer-Räuchersteaks aus Groß-Karpfen und -Welsen machen kann! :q


EDIT: `tschuldigung - ich halt mich ja sonst aus C&R-Diskussionen raus, aber diesmal gings gerad nichmehr anders!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



> Wer von euch hat denn schon mal nen
> Zweimetersonstwaswaller zubereitet - und gegessen???????????


Nur 1,87 (nicht von mir gefangen), war aber lecker.

@ Spinnfischer74:
Das Anglerboard ist groß und weit, mit vielen Leuten und vielen Meinungen (Gott sei Dank).

Was ich über Deinen Geisteszustand nach der Lektüre Deines Postings denke, behalte ich auf Grund genossener mitteleuropäischer Erziehung für mich.

Falls Du aber etwas im Anglerboard und/oder Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) gelesen hättest, hättest Du sicherlich leicht feststellen können, dass Deine angeführten "Erkenntnisse" aus diesem Thread - sofern sie überhaupt stimmen - nur auf einen Teil der Mitglieder zutreffen. 

Und diese haben genauso wie jeder andere (auch Du) das Recht auf ihre Meinung!!

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir viel Spass "in den anderen Foren mit den echten Spezis".


----------



## arno (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Auf was der gebissen hat?
 Döbel, Karpfen , Meter Hecht, oder Zander.
Eventuell ne 60 cm lange Bachforelle.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir viel Spass "in *den anderen Foren mit den echten Spezis*".


Jo - ich empfehle da insbesondere in diesem Zusammenhang ein Forum, dessen Name in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem Grund für diesen Tröt hier steht, indem sogar drüber diskutiert wird für solche Fische gleichartige Individuuen in Größen bis annähernd einer mitteleuropäischen Standardmaßeinheit als nicht-mortale Proteinquelle zu verwenden (abgefahrener Satz, oder?!?)! :q 

Da haste mal RICHTIG Spaß!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



> (abgefahrener Satz, oder?!?)!


:q :q :q 
Könnte fast von mir sein
|supergri |supergri


----------



## arno (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Also für die total verklemmten versuche ich das jetzt mal zu übersetzen:|kopfkrat |kopfkrat #6 #6 
Die liebe PETA hat mal geschrieben, wir sollten die Wale killen, denn da bringt das Killen ja was, da an so einem Wal reichlich Fleisch ist.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



arno schrieb:


> ... wir sollten die Wale killen, denn da bringt das Killen ja was, da an so einem Wal reichlich Fleisch ist.


Yeah Baby - *Kampf den Makrozoen!!!* |muahah:


----------



## arno (19. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Yeah Baby - *Kampf den Makrozoen!!!* |muahah:



He ich bin über 40 da sagt\schreibt man (N) BABE#h :q


----------



## duck_68 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß noch und viele schöne Fotos wünsch ich euch!!! Für mich ist das Thema und das Anglerboard erledigt.



Gott sei Dank - wurde aber auch Zeit dass Du mal einsichtig wirst:m :m :m


----------



## Baddy89 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Achja, was für ne riesengroße ******* und eine Vielfalt an geistlichen Ergüssen zusammenkommen kann, wenn ein Angler irgendwie versucht, stolz seinen Fisch zu präsentieren.

Der Angler hat rechtlich völlig korrekt gehandelt und präsentiert den Fang. Vielleicht hat er ihn sinnvoll verwertet ? Mit dem Verein ne kleine Fete organisiert? Eingefroren? Viele Verwandte? An die Nachbarschaft verschenkt? Wisst ihr es.

Ich versteh nicht, warum den Leuten hier immer an den Karren gefahren wird und scheiß Diskussionen entstehen. Ihr müsst mir da als "alte Hasen" doch als gutes Beispiel vorangehen 

Dann bin ich mal nicht neidisch und kann nur sagen:

*PETRI HEIL ZU DIESEM KLASSE FISCH !!*


----------



## Leif (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank - wurde aber auch Zeit dass Du mal einsichtig wirst:m :m :m



Manche brauchen halt etwas länger!


----------



## Aali-Barba (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Einstellung der Meisten hier liest, weiß man, warum so wenige echte Spezis hier im Forum mitmachen und sich lieber in anderen Foren betätigen....


 
Ahja, Also "Die echten Spezis" sind dann doch wieder die mit den zwei Buchstaben und dem bösen & dazwischen, gell. Ich denk, darum geht es Dir nicht, oder doch, oder wie?




Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Ich halte mal die Erkenntnisse aus diesem Thread fest:


 
Eine zumindest hatte ich bereits nach dem 5. Posting: Der Thread wird wieder "so einer".



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> - Fotos mit am Kran hängenden Wallern oder anderen abgeschlagenen Fischen sind schön und für das Bild der Angelei in Deutschland förderlich.


 
Also es steht Dir frei, Deine Abhakmatte mit Blei zu füllen und so lange zu trainiern, dass Du solche einen Fisch im perfekten Wallergriff am ausgestreckten Arm in die Kamera halten kannst. Ich glaube, der Fänger hier hat dieses Training noch vor sich und hat deswegen zu dieser Alternative gegriffen. Meinst Du, es ist förderlich, den Leuten zu erklären, C&R wäre Tierschutz? Kannst ja gerne mal unter Nichtanglern fragen. Wenn ich es tue stoße ich meist auf ziemlich genau 100% Ablehnung und bei 80% fällt der Begriff Tierquälerei. Viel Spaß bei dem Versuch, nicht nur die Anglerschaft sondern auch noch den Rest der Republik missionieren zu wollen. 




Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> - Einen Großwels kann man nicht schön am Fischwasser fotografieren.


 
Fällt Dir nicht mal mehr auf, dass Du Deine Art des Angelns schon zu der Art des Angelns erkoren hast und die sogar schon als Maßstab für das Angel überhaupt anlegst. Als Tip, schon mal auf die Idee gekomen, dass Angler auch zum Angeln ans Wasser gehen und eben nicht zum Fotografieren und evtl. deswegen gar keine Kamera mitgehabt haben könnten? Nö wa?



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> - Geangelt wird zum Nahrungserwerb und nicht zum Zeitvertreib.


 
Anders herum: Wie würdest Du einen Zeitvertreib nennen, bei dem man gezielt einem Tier auflauert, diesem einen Haken ins Maul rammt, das Tier dann möglichst lange an diesem Haken durch sein Elemt zerrt, bis es teilweise vor Stress blutet, es seinem Elemnt entreißt und ihm Todesangst beibringst, weil es zu ersticken droht, das Ganze wegen des Ruhmes und eines Fotos abziehst und am Ende vor die Menschheit trittst und der noch glaubhaft versicherst, Du wärest ein Tierschützer, weil Du Dir nicht den Wanst daran voll gefuttert hast? 

Es gibt genügend Menschen in diesem Land, die würden diesen Zeitvertreib wie genau nennen?



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> - Angler die alles mitnehmen handeln richtig, welche, die ab und an zurücksetzen handeln falsch.


 
Wer hier falsch handelt, hast Du versucht, einen Thread lang darzulegen, die übrigen hier haben sich eigentlich einen schönen großen Fisch anschauen wollen. Zum Missioniert werden wollen gehe ich in die Kirche und nichts ins Angelborad. 



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> - Ein 2.30m langer Wels ist eine Delikatesse und ist in jedem Fall ein Schlachten wert.


 
Kannst Du ja nie wissen, wenn Du diese Fische nur nach Belichtungszeit und Blendengröße begutachtest, oder? Es gibt Leute, die räuchern die und wenn diese Fische allesamt so giftig und schlecht schmeckend wären, dann hätten wir doch keine angeblich "allesfressenden Russen" mehr am Gewässer, sondern nur Tote oder nie mehr Fischessende.



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> - Catch & Release versuchen immer die rechtschaffenen Fischverwerter zu missionieren obwohl sie absolut im Unrecht sind, weil sie sich nicht an die absolut unsinnige, dumme und schwachsinnige Gewässerordnung des VDSF - die eigentlich nur VDSF Mitglieder angeht - halten.


 
Genau genommen erst dann, wenn die es nicht mal im 7.385. Thread schaffen, länger als 5 Postings mit Ihrer Missioniererei an sich zu halten. Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr die Bilder man nur anschaut und Euch Euren Teil denkt? Zum Denken braucht mal aber keine Tastatur. Und wenns halt nicht klappt, gibts halt andere Meinungen. S´Lebbe iss Hort - isch weiss



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> - Der Vdsf hat in Deutschland Gesetzgebungskompetenz


 
Sagen wir so: Er ist zumindest ne ganze Ecke näher dran als Du. 



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> - Wer eine andere Meinung hat, ist neidisch.


 
Kann man so oder so sehen: Wenn man seine Fänge nur nach Formatfüllenden Größen sortiert, dann ist zumindest die Gefahr größer, einen abgeschlagenen Fisch als für die nächsten Jahre entgangenes Motiv fehlzudeuten und reagiert evt. entsprechend. Böse Zungen könnten das dann durchaus Neid nennen. 



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Macht nur weiter so..... #6


 
Klar machen das alle hier. Sofern *DU* sie läßt. Im Prinzip nehmen die - um Dich erneut an Deine eigenen Worte zu erinnern - nur das gleiche Recht wie Du: Das im Rahmen der Gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten zu tun, was sie für richtig halten. 

Anscheinend hast Du aber was dagegen, wie es aussieht. Die sollen das eben sein lassen und es so machen, wie Du es gerne hättest. 

Findest Du das nicht ein wenig unfair und abgehoben?



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß noch und viele schöne Fotos wünsch ich euch!!! Für mich ist das Thema und das Anglerboard erledigt.


 
Tja, wie gesagt, S´Lebbe iss Hort. Es gibt aber sicher genügend Boards, wo Du Beifall finden wirst. Allerdings solltest Du dann nie den Spruch mit den Fliegen vergessen, die bekanntlich auch nicht irren, weil ja alle das gleiche tun.


----------



## Leif (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Vielen Dan.

Du sprichst einigen mehr als aus der Seele!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Danke Aali, ich wollte mir den Streß nicht antun das Posting selber  auseinanderzunehmen und habe daher meine Antwort kürzer gehalten. 

Ist aber sicherlich gut, dass Du das Posting mal so auseinandergenommen hast.

*Danke dafür!*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich lach mich immer noch weg hier...


----------



## Debilofant (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

#6 #6 #6 zum Mörderfisch und zur anglerischen Leistung, Petri Heil mit doppeltem Ausrufezeichen - Punkt!!

nachträglich zu den Beiträgen von sundvogel und bästkusten: #6 

Abschließende Forderung: Möge die Amöben- und Einzellerbehörde künftig konsequent gegen jene Postings vorgehen, die zwingend überqualifiziert höhere Denkformen vermuten lassen - ich würde mich sogar als Verwaltungshelfer anbieten und den Bessermenschen mal meinen Rüssel ans Ohr halten und den Tunnel mal kräftig durchblasen... 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## bennie (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

ich danke dir aali =)


----------



## kulti007 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ahja, Also "Die echten Spezis" sind dann doch wieder die mit den zwei Buchstaben ...



|good:

versucht doch nicht immer eure meinung anderen aufzuzwingen.
das kann doch gar nicht funktionieren.#d
ich denke es hat auch keiner was dagegen wenn ihr eure meinung außert. aber halt nicht mit ausrufezeichen oder so #6

mfg


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Was`n hier los!!!???
Das mir aber am Schluß keiner heult:c 

|muahah: 

Felix


----------



## duck_68 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Was`n hier los!!!???
> Das mir aber am Schluß keiner heult:c
> 
> |muahah:
> ...




Die Heulboje ist schon "untergegangen"|muahah: |muahah: 


@ aali

wie Du es immer so toll schaffst "Sinnlos-Postings" bis ind Detail zu zerpflücken#r #r 


Ich habe mich gestern so gut, wie schon lange nicht mehr, vor dem PC amüsiert:q :q :q 


Danke Euch allen#6 


Martin, der immer noch grinsen muss|supergri


----------



## arno (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ali, gut gekontert.
Hier jetzt ohne Daumen hoch Smilie.Grins.


----------



## Heilbutt (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Was denn????
Haben sich jetzt alle wieder lieb????

Ich hab mir extra ne Dose Erdnüsse geholt - und jetzt
neigt sich dieser "Blockbuster" dem Ende?!?!?!?!?#d 

Na gut.

Wer hatte denn außer Thomas und warscheinlich Martin
schon mal das "Vergnügen" so ein Prachexemplar zuzubereiten?
Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr damit gemacht habt. 
(Filetieren auf ner Bierzeltgarnitur.....??:q )

Gruß

Holger


----------



## arno (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich hab für so einen Fisch immer ne LKW-Plane ( natürlich nen 40 tonner)als Abhakmatte dabei.
Man(N) weis ja nie.


----------



## Aali-Barba (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Wer hatte denn außer Thomas und warscheinlich Martin
> schon mal das "Vergnügen" so ein Prachexemplar zuzubereiten?
> *Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr damit gemacht habt. *


----------



## esox_105 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


>


 

... und was soll der Wadenbeisser |kopfkrat ?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Wer hatte denn außer Thomas und warscheinlich Martin
> schon mal das "Vergnügen" so ein Prachexemplar zuzubereiten?





FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich sollte vielleicht doch nochmal das Rezept (anschaulich mit Bildern) veröffentlichen, was man für leckere knoblauch-Pfeffer-Räuchersteaks aus Groß-Karpfen und -Welsen machen kann! :q


Du nehmen schönes Grätenfreies Fischfilet(-stück) - etwa 5cm dick udn so groß, dass es in so nen VA-Klappfisch (zum Grillen oder Räuchern) passt...
legen ein in leckere Wachholder-Zwiebel-Lake...
anschließend reiben ein mit gepresstem Knoblauch (bloß nicht zu wenig)...
bestreuen ordentlich mit gehacktem (grob) und mit gewürztem Pfeffer (fein)...
und ab innen Ofen! #6 

Du Dich werden seeehr darüber freuen!


----------



## esox_105 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Du nehmen schönes Grätenfreies Fischfilet(-stück) - etwa 5cm dick udn so groß, dass es in so nen VA-Klappfisch (zum Grillen oder Räuchern) passt...
> legen ein in leckere Wachholder-Zwiebel-Lake...
> anschließend reiben ein mit gepresstem Knoblauch (bloß nicht zu wenig)...
> bestreuen ordentlich mit gehacktem (grob) und mit gewürztem Pfeffer (fein)...
> ...


 

... nicht zu vergessen, immer zwischendurch eine Wodka trinken :#2:  .


----------



## Aali-Barba (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... nicht zu vergessen, immer zwischendurch eine Wodka trinken :#2:  .


 
*Wels im Biermantel wär auch ne feine Sache.*

Man nehme:

einen Wels - gut abgehangen
5 Kisten Bier
1 Mantel


*Zubereitung:*

Wels an Stapler hängen und Bild ins AB
5 Kisten Bier trinken, während man die Filmmusik von 2 Missionare hört
Mit Mantel Warm anziehen, weil man garantiert ab Beitrag 5 Palaver bekommt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Fips III schrieb:


> Aber mal probieren würde ich schon gerne.#6 |supergri


Ist weltklasse! Dazu nen feinen Salat...  ich kenne Leute, die essen das den halben Sommer lang! :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Aali, besser mit dem Bier etc. gleich nen Event wie diesen draus gemacht. :q

http://www.speedgrillen.de/multimedia.php


----------



## Gloin (21. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

ich denke in der ganzen diskussion haben wir vernachlässigt,dass der sooo böse russe mit sicherheit ein meister der kunstvollen präsentation eines 3-pfündigen köfis ist, der mit sicherheit (im gegensatz zum wels) noch quicklebendig war
das thema ist meiner meinung nach echt zu kurz gekommen und es gibt doch sicherlich leute,die sich gerne darüber echauffieren wollen....
also, ich baue auf euch:m


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Jo das könnte den Thread noch mal beleben.

Wenn ich so sehe,was die Jungs für Geschirr haben kriegt man damit nicht mal nen 30 pfünder raus. Also mit dem Netz gefangen!!! Böser Russe!


----------



## Leif (21. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hey Leute.

Das ist aber auch nicht fair.
Jetzt wird schon angedeutet, das er  nen lebenden Köderfisch verwendet hat.
Ne ne ne....


----------



## Bambine (21. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Leif schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> 
> Das ist aber auch nicht fair.
> Jetzt wird schon angedeutet, das er  nen lebenden Köderfisch verwendet hat.
> Ne ne ne....



hmmm was heisst hier "andeuten" ?  Das war mit Sicherheit so  ... denn es kann nicht anders sein,  sicherlich nicht ... denn ... die russlanddeutsche Angler, die asoziale deutsche Angler, eigentlich alle asoziale Angler aller Nationen, welche des Fischens wegen angeln gehen, würden sicherlich mit einem lebenden Köderfisch angeln, nein, nicht würden, sie tun es.


----------



## Gloin (21. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ leif: natürlich ist das rein spekulativ,aber du wirst zugeben müssen,dass es leute gibt,die trotzdem immer gut dafür sind eine anständige lebenderköfijaoderneindebatte daraus zu machen...|supergri


----------



## arno (21. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Klar war das ne Lebendködermontage: Tauwurmbündel


----------



## Leif (22. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hi.

Ich habe dutzende Welse gefangen in meinem Leben und auch auf tote Köderfische.


----------



## Keule666 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ohh man. Respekt an den glücklichen Fänger,aber muss man den so einen Ausnahmefisch gleich töten?#d 

Der muss uralt gewesen sein. Warum wurde der Fisch getötet? Aus Profilierungssucht "schau an was ich für ein toller Angler bin" "muss ihn töten weil es sonst keiner glaubt"

Essen kannst du einen so großen Wels bestimmt nicht mehr.#q 

Ein oder mehrere Fotos aus Respekt vor der Größe und Alter des Fisches hätte in meinen Augen mehr Still als dieses Sinnlose totgeschlage!#c 



Eure Keule



Eure Keule


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Prima, dass Du den Tröt hier gelesen hast, Keule. :m 
Und auch, dass Du noch neue Argumente eingebracht hast!   :q 

Sorry... |uhoh:  #t


----------



## Keule666 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Habe ihn gelesen,aber mußte auch mal meinen Unmut mit einbringen.|smash: 





Eure Keule


----------



## Mr Big (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hallo Leute

Freie Meinungsäußerung, oder zählt das hier Nicht|krach: #c .

Für mich eine einfache Sache Super Fisch denn man(n) nicht mehr Fangen kann. #d #d #d #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



> Freie Meinungsäußerung, oder zählt das hier Nicht


Doch, das siehst Du schon an vielen Postings der Befüworter beider Seiten - und auf bneiden Seiten gleich viele, die nicht in der Lage sind einen gesitteten mitteleuropäischen Ton anzuschlagen.........


----------



## NorbertF (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hmm eins versteh ich nicht...wie passt Kritik an einem toten Fisch zu dem Usernamen
"Keule666" also Keule zum Haun, 666 kennen wir als Number of the Beast, und der Beiname "Unheiliger". Irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen.


----------



## trout (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

kommt sicher vom vielen Head Bangen zum Iron Maiden Klassiker.

http://img140.*ih.us/img140/4189/54a29e29bh3.gif

|supergri |supergri |supergri 

trout


----------



## Holger (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich bin  ein großer Freund von C+R, aber was hier schon wieder abgeht macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr.....jeder Fang, und sei er noch so gewaltig und selten, wird madig gemacht von den immergleichen Leuten.
Ich verstehe das alles nicht mehr, warum kann man nicht sich entweder a) einfach für den Fänger freuen oder b) mal schlichtweg den Sabbel halten.
Wer weiß denn, ob ein Zurücksetzen überhaupt möglich war ???? Denn selbst mir als eingefleischten C&R’ler ist das nicht immer möglich, weil Fische nicht immer nach Schema F so gehakt sind, das wieder reinwerfen Sinn macht.
Keiner hier, der sich hier grad aufplustert wie ein Moralapostel, kennt die genaue Sitaution, die sich während des Drills und nach der Landung ergab. Vielleicht verletzte sich der Wels auch bei der Landung, an der Uferböschung, an Steinen etc.....Is ja nicht so, das man einen Wels solchen Gewichts einarmig hochzieht.
Und selbst wenn der Fisch zurücksetzbar gewesen wäre, in diesem Moment war es die alleinige Entscheidung des Anglers Konstantin. Und die gilt es, wohlwollend oder zähneknirschend, zu akzeptieren.
Ob der Fisch nu am Stapler hängt oder nicht....sicher gibt’s schönere Fotos, ganz klar. Aber ich befürchte, aus zu vielen der Negativen User hier spricht nur der Neid....
Selber fangen, besser machen, sag ich nur....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

|good: 
Die meisten Angler fangen nun mal Fische (vorsichtig gesagt) zur Nahrungsergänzung :g 
Die anderen Hobbyisten sollten froh sein, wenn man sie denn unbehelligt unbenötigte Fische wieder zurücksetzen läßt. 

Und: So wird das nie was Leuts, mit so einer Uneinigkeit und Streiterei über kleinste Anlässe werden große wichtige Regelungen (wie z.B. klar erlaubtes Zurücksetzen) alleine schon an dem kleinlichen Gezänke der unterschiedlichen Anglerextremistengrüppchen scheitern. Echt schade.  |krank:


----------



## Keule666 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hallo Norbert,

der Name Keule steht schon ewig mit meinem Namen in Verbindung. Jedenfalls in anderen Foren.|supergri 

Die 666 und das Unheiliger hat ein wenig was mit meiner Einstellung und der Musik zu tun. Das heißt aber nicht das ich ein Unmensch bin.#h 

Jetzt frage ich dich was daran nicht zusammen passt einen außergewöhnlichen Usernamen zu haben und Kritik an der oben genannten Sache zu üben?

Haben selber schon Welse über 2 Meter in der Weser gefangen. Darunter auch ein inoffizieler deutscher Rekordwels. Siehe www.blacklabelbaits.de. unter Berichte.Aber ich habe Respekt und Anerkennung so einem Fisch gegenüber und setze ihn wieder in sein Element "Wasser" und nicht in den "Kochtopf" zurück!!



Eure Keule


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Det, so sieht es nämlich aus! #r


----------



## NorbertF (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich verbinde Keulen und Totenkopfflaggen einfach mit was anderem als mit "nicht töten". Aber maybe that's just me.
Höre übrigens selber Metal und setze (fast) alles zurück, von daher...


----------



## plattform7 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Keule666 schrieb:


> ...Aber ich habe Respekt und Anerkennung so einem Fisch gegenüber und setze ihn wieder in sein Element "Wasser" und nicht in den "Kochtopf" zurück!!


 
Das sind immer wieder die selben Punkte, die zu der Uneinigkeit führen und solche Disskursionen aufheizen. Solch eine Art der Argumentation finde ich schwach, denn ich könnte dich daraufhin genauso platt und billig fragen, warum du dann solch ein Fisch am Haken quellst und dem Stress aussetzst, nur der Drillgeilheit und dem Fotoshooting wegen, wenn du doch so viel Respekt vor der Kreatur hast??? Da könnte ich dann wieder von der Engstirnigkeit und der Doppelmoral anfangen... Dann würden wir uns einfach im Kreis drehen. 

Siehste, es führt zu nix. Zudem kennst Du auch die Gründe überhaupt nicht, warum der Fisch entnommen worden ist, auch wenn es dafür keine Gründe vorliegen müssen, da es nur im eigenen Ermessen des Fängers liegt. Diese Ausführungen basieren auf einer Unwissenheit und reiner Spekulation. Das traurige daran ist aber, dass der Fänger sich in keinem Fall nur ansatzweise rechtfertig muss...

Es ist ein Unterschied, Unmut über eine ungerechtfertigte Handlung auszusprechen und einfach nur zum wiederholten Mal seine eigene Position (die nicht unbeding die richtige sein muss) auf Teufel komm raus zum 10000003482sten mal in Folge in den Raum zu schreien...

@*Holger*
Super Posting!


----------



## Raabiat (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Holger schrieb:


> (...) das wieder *reinwerfen* Sinn macht (...)


 

*megakrasse Ironie an*
#d Das ist aber nicht fischschonend und waidgerecht und respektvoll der Kreatur gegenüber etc. p.p. #d 
*megakrasse Ironie aus*

war natürlich ein Joke Holger - ich unterstütze deine Meinung vollkommen!!!!

Das ist schon wieder so ein Schwachsinnsthread geworden....
hier haben wir wieder alle Facetten einer schwachsinnigen Diskussion. Genau das wird auch der Grund gewesen sein, warum der Gute Konstantin niemandem in der Öffentlichkeit von seinem Waller berichten wollte. Nein! - nicht weil er kein Deutsch kann, sondern weil dann so viele Besserwisser gekommen wären und ihn gefragt hätten, wieso er den Fisch seines Lebens nicht zurückgesetzt hat......

Man, man, man.....diese C&R-Diskussion ist immer gleich!#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich verbinde Keulen und Totenkopfflaggen einfach mit was anderem als mit "nicht töten". Aber maybe that's just me.


@Norbert et.al
Erstmal muß man bei ihm wohl annehmen, daß er als Köderproduzent und Verkäufer auf alles allergisch reagiert, was seine Kunden , die Boiliekunden (die Fische) dezimiert! 

Dann hinterfragen sich bei mir genauso die verwendeten Begriffe auch semantisch, was jemand mit Totenkopfflagge, Piratenlabel, Keule (abkeulen), Sprüchen wie "der Fisch muß raus" (=aus dem Wasser=tot), Blutrunen usw. bezweckt. 
Schizophrenie oder irgendwie seltsames Marketing? Könnte er sich ja sinnvoller gleich "Karpfenmassenabkeuler" nennen, oder sehe das nur ich so? Die Semantik von schonendem C&R ist meilenweit entfernt davon.

Und noch was: Bei einigen Leuts kommt mir das so vor, als halten sie es mit ihren Fischen wie mit einer Ersatzreligion, die großen Fische sind die Götzen oder Heilige usw. Wie dies als Sektierertum u.ä. zu bewerten ist, haben andere Schreiber schon geschrieben.  Mit corpo + spiritu sano hat das jedenfalls weniger gemein.

Die Welt ist inzwischen schon ein bischen merkwürdig, die Großstädte hochdekadent, und der natürliche Erlebniswert rar - leider  . Mit Extremismus schießt sich jemand aber nur selber ins Abseits, nützen tut das insgesamt rein gar nichts.

Und ich sage es nochmal, auch gerne zum hunderttausendsten mal: Der Fischbestand und die fangbaren Fische hängen nicht davon ab, ob und wieviel einer fängt und entnimmt, sondern von den Laichplätzen und dem Brutaufkommen, denn hierin können es die Fische locker mit den Mücken aufnehmen, zahlreich und millionen millionenfach. Was dagegen steht, sind Industrieverschmutzer usw. .
Ich hoffe, eines Tages kann man wirklich wieder einfach so wäschekorbweise Lachse aus Rhein und Elbe schöpfen, so wie das früher ganz selbstverständlich war, und keiner sich aufregte ob man nun 10 oder 100 Stück 1m Fische entnahm. #6#6#6


----------



## Dennert (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Holger schrieb:


> Keiner hier, der sich hier grad aufplustert wie ein Moralapostel, kennt die genaue Sitaution, die sich während des Drills und nach der Landung ergab. Vielleicht verletzte sich der Wels auch bei der Landung, an der Uferböschung, an Steinen etc.....Is ja nicht so, das man einen Wels solchen Gewichts einarmig hochzieht.


 
Also um einen 100kg Fisch zu töten oder ihn so ernsthaft zu verletzen, dass er nicht mehr überlebensfähig ist, braucht man sicher schon nen Vorschlaghammer! So ein Quatsch!|uhoh:


----------



## noworkteam (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

|supergri 





Raabiat schrieb:


> Man, man, man.....diese C&R-Diskussion ist immer gleich!#q


 

ist das so ???? #c dann ist das hier meine erste welche ich gerne weiterverfolgen möchte....|supergri

gibt´s eigentlich kein tag and release bei der c+r fraktion ???|supergri 

das wäre doch was,..,so ein pokal nach dem motto: dem 50ten fänger unsers "boilie-ich-platz-gleich-karpfen"

na spass mal beiseite...(auch wenn´s schwer fehlt |supergri )

@angeldet:ich hab mir auch die website angeschaut..

..nachdem ich die Musik abstellen konnte, ich mich den rekord-wels versetzt hatte, ich ausgelaugt von vier händen die böschung hochgezogen wurde, zum wiegen bearbeitet wurde, anschliessend beim fotoshooting böse miene zum schönen foto machte, ich die Böschung mit mittlerweile schwer erhöhtem CO2-Gehalt in meinen Blutbahnen runtergebracht wurde,........

*brauche ich jetzt erstmal ein kaltes bier....*

_PS. Beim Einschlagen auf mich bitte nur stumpfe Gegenstände benutzen, ich muss heute noch mal an die Öfffentlichkeit|supergri _


UND WEHHEE ICH SEHE BEI DEN NORWEGERN EIN FETTEN HEILBUTT AM BAUM ODER TRAKTOR HÄNGEN |supergri |supergri 
_Gruss_

_Noworkteam_
_hat heute wohl pommes mit kasper gegessen (wechschmeiss)_


----------



## Keule666 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ AngelDet  
 Da du ja so schreibst als würdest du mich persöhnlich kennen um mich so beurteilen zu können, sage ich dir gerne das unser Label und die Boilieindustrie nicht die Veterranen und vorreiter im Catch & Release sind. Mein Username "Keule" hat nichts mit "abkeulen" zu tun!! Keule nennen mich meine Freunde ganz liebevoll aus ganz langer alter Sache raus die absolut garnichts mit dem Fischen zu tun hat. Also nächstes mal bitte ne PN schreiben und dann erkläre ich es dir in Ruhe. Aber sowas hier zu posten greift mich persöhnlich an. 

Und noch was ich bin nicht der Chef von Blacklabelbaits,sondern nur ein Testangler und Freund von Sebastian.

Alles was ich oben geschrieben habe ist meine ganz eigene Meinung zu dem Thema. Mir war klar das es zu Protesten kommt, aber das es hier soviele Halbgötter gibt die anscheinend die Weißheit und Klugscheißigkeit mit Löffeln gefressen haben beängstigt mich doch sehr!#d 

Nehme auch kleine Welse mit zum Essen, aber bei so einem alten Brocken überwiegt die Erfurcht und er geht wieder schwimmen.   Sorry that´s me...#c 



Eure Keule


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Das du Fische zum essen mitnimmst oder unter bestimmten Kriterien auch nicht, dass interessiert hier die meisten nicht so wirklich. 
Weißt du auch warum?

Es ist ganz einfach, die meisten die hier so sehr gegen die C+R Fraktion argumentieren, angeln schon längst mit der Maxime Catch and Decide. Worum es geht ist im Wesentlichen die Frage ob man das selbstbestimmt tut, oder sich von irgendwelchen "Respekt vor der Kreatur" Sabblern voll seien lassen muß.

Respekt heißt mit dem Tier verantwortlich und mit Hintergrundwissen umzugehen. Soviel, aber auch nicht mehr. Wer noch mehr Respekt hat sollte das angeln lassen, wer soll denn die ständigen Gewissensbisse aushalten, dass muss doch in einer handfesten Psychose enden. Obwohl wenn man einige Postings so liest...


Ständig zu kritisieren, wenn mal jemand einen Fisch nicht den eigenen Kriterien entsprechend entnimmt ist intolerant, selbstherrlich und oberflächlich.

Ich entnehme Hechte nur zwischen 55 und 65cm. Größere rutschen mir aus der Hand - kleinere sowieso. Mehr Hecht kann ich nicht verwerten und aus der Truhe essen ist Blödsinn. Sollte ich irgendwann an meinem Gewässer so ein 1,35m Monster an den Haken bekommen, dann weiß ich offen gesagt, nicht was ich tun würde. Ich schätze, ich würde ihn erledigen.

Genau dasselbe gilt im Grunde auch für die Kritik an den Fotos.
Zugegebenermaßen ist der ästhetische Wert gering, aber wie armselig, beschränkt und oberflächlich ist es davon so einen Hermann zu machen.

Aber es ist wohl schlicht Neid.

Uli


----------



## Keule666 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das du Fische zum essen mitnimmst oder unter bestimmten Kriterien auch nicht, dass interessiert hier die meisten nicht so wirklich.
> 
> 
> Aber es ist wohl schlicht Neid.
> ...


 

Neid???? Gleich bepisse ich mich vor lachen!!:q :q :q :q :q #d 



Eure Keule


----------



## plattform7 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Neid???? Gleich *bepisse* ich mich vor lachen!!:q :q :q :q :q #d
> 
> 
> 
> Eure Keule


 
Dann ist das _Incontinentia urinae :q _


----------



## carphunter1 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

hallo,

was soll man dazu noch sagen .der wels kann einem leid tun das er einem angler zum opfer gefallen ist der sich wahrscheinlich nur profilieren möchte.irgendwie muss es doch einem in den schädel gehen das man alleine schon solch einen fisch nicht mehr essen kann.im moment bin ich sprachlos sorry aber das nimmt mich persöhnlich mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



> Respekt heißt mit dem Tier verantwortlich und mit Hintergrundwissen umzugehen. Soviel, aber auch nicht mehr. Wer noch mehr Respekt hat sollte das angeln lassen, wer soll denn die ständigen Gewissensbisse aushalten, dass muss doch in einer handfesten Psychose enden.


#6 #6 #6  |good: #r  #6 #6 #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Respekt heißt mit dem Tier verantwortlich und mit Hintergrundwissen umzugehen.


Sehr gutes Posting @ sundvogel! Und ich möchte ergänzen:
Respekt heißt aber auch, nicht ständig irgendwelche unterschwelligen Vorwürfe gegenüber Angelkameraden rauszuposaunen UND Respekt heißt auch, jedem die Entscheidung selbst zu überlassen was er mit dem Fang tut (die Mülltonne "als Verwertung" lassen wir mal außen vor).


----------



## carphunter1 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

wegen einem fisch neidisch zu werden ,ich glaube da kann ich hier auch einige auslachen :q .erst mal das fangen was ich als kleinkind gefangen habe ,dann reden wir mal weiter.....

übrigens thomas megageiles avatar#6 lädt ja direkt zum essen ein :q


----------



## Carp*** (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hallo ....

Sorry aber Leute die sich so Profilieren    "  Schau her ,  ich bin wer , ich kann was " nämlich einen 2,30m Wels abschlachten   sind nicht meine Kammeraden , von denen distanziere ich mich !!!

MFG Carp***


----------



## Tacklebanker (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Nabend!!
Tja wer sich sonst nicht profilieren kann macht halt sowas!!

Armseelig!!

Gruesse
Tack


----------



## Talbot (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Für die letzten drei Beiträge#d, sorry:g.


----------



## plattform7 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Was ich inzwischen bedenklich finde ist, dass die meisten "Provokanten" alle neu hier sind... |rolleyes 

Zum Thema profilieren:

*LIEST DOCH MAL DEN THREAD ERSTMAL DURCH! #q *


----------



## Monsterqualle (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich übertreibe jetzt mal maßlos in eine andere Richtung.

Die selbsternannten C&Rler, die dulden, dass man kleinere Fische abschlägt und große, alte Fische wieder schwimmen lassen muß, haben doch irgendwo einen Schaden. Das wäre ja so, als wenn man nach einem Autounfall sagen würde, dem alten Herren mit 98 Jahren wird auf deubel komm raus die letzte Blutreserve nach einem Unfall gegeben und den 12jährigen Enkel auf dem Beifahrersitz können wir ruhig krepieren lassen, da der Alte die besseren Erbanlagen hat, da er ja schon so alt geworden ist.

Wie gesagt ein gewagter Vergleich. Allerdings nervt mich das Getue um irgendwelche Erbanlagen maßlos. Wer bitte schön sagt denn das der 60ziger Hecht schlechtere Erbanlagen hat als der 135ziger Hecht? Eines ist allerdings sicher. Ein großer Fisch gibt eh bald den Geist auf und zeugt keine Nachkommen mehr. Ein kleinerer Fisch kann noch sehr viele Jahre sehr viele  Nachkommen produzieren, sofern er Glück hat und nicht ständig durch Catch & Releaser in der Laichzeit gestört wird. 

Werte Catch & Releaser: Gebt bitte das Angeln auf. Das ist besser für meinen Gesundheitszustand und für den der Fische sowieso.

Und jetzt könnt Ihr mich öffentlich kreuzigen, oder aber mit gutem Gewissen zu den Kochtopfanglern releasen.:m


----------



## Carp*** (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hi ... nochmal

sorry ... aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das ich als C&R Angler hier nicht wirklich willkommen bin !

Heißt das nicht Angelboard .... wenn ja .... irgendwie könnte es auch Kochiboard heißen ..... ist meine Meinung !!!!|kopfkrat


Mfg Carp***


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Carp*** schrieb:


> Hi ... nochmal
> 
> sorry ... aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das ich als C&R Angler hier nicht wirklich willkommen bin !
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich mal etwas zurück halten.


----------



## mo jones (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Carp*** schrieb:


> Hi ... nochmal
> 
> Heißt das nicht Angelboard




nein ! 
es heißt "anglerboard"  #6


gruß
 mo


----------



## esox_105 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



> Zitat von *Carp****
> 
> 
> _Hi ... nochmal
> ...


 



mo jones schrieb:


> nein !
> es heißt "anglerboard" #6
> 
> 
> ...


 

... man kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen, *wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.*


----------



## Carp*** (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ Monsterqualle

deswegen leben auch noch die Fische die wir zurück setzen ,weil es schlecht für deren Gesundheit ist ..... ja ne ist klar ....

@Knurrhahn 

was wenn nicht , ich habe meine Meinung gesagt .... und keinen beleidigt ... aber dein Postging kann man auch als Drohung verstehen .... also halte die mal an dein Posting 

Mfg Carp***


----------



## Gloin (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ keule: hab mir den bericht zu dem rekordwels durchgelesen auf der b&b homepage und erstmal respekt vorm fänger! allerdings hat mich ein satz doch stutzig gemacht. dort steht,wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche "wir lösten das seil". was heißt das? habt ihr ihn die ganze nacht über an irgendeinem steg o.ä. angebunden oder wie??


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Angeln hat zwar auch - aber nicht nur mit c+r zu tun.

Falls es ein paar (auch der gerade neu Postenden) noch nicht gemerkt haben:
*Es gibt im Anglerboard alle Sorten von Anglern.*

Was ich bei beiden Seiten nicht abkann, ist das "überhöhen" der Fische:
Die einen könnens nur ethisch/moralisch vertreten angeln zu gehen wenn sie den Fisch essen, für die anderen sind (meist) bestimmte Fischarten (Karpfen, Zander,Hechte, Waller etc.) sozusagen heilige Kühe denen man (ausser sie zu angeln und zurückzusetzen natürlich) nichts antun sollte...

*Solange die mich angeln lassen wie ich will, könnte es mir eigentlich wurscht sein.*

Auch wenn ich hier schon mehrfach einen anständigen Ton eingefodert habe, werde ich angesichts dieser unsäglichen Missionierungsversuche *(beider Seiten)* hier mal ganz deutlich werden:
*Geht lieber angeln statt Anglern hier auf die Nerven zu gehen, Ihr habt sie doch alle nicht mehr alle!!*


----------



## plattform7 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Carp*** schrieb:


> Hi ... nochmal
> 
> sorry ... aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das ich als C&R Angler hier nicht wirklich willkommen bin !
> 
> ...


 
Tja, dann siehste es halt falsch - hier ist jeder willkommen! Hier gibt es auch nur sehr wenige "Allesabschlager". Es sind meistens Angler, die selbstkritisch und "rational" sind. Rational im Sinne, dass sie wissen was sie tun und ihre Entscheidungen selbst treffen können. 

Wodrum es hier geht, ist der Umgang mit einander - und zwanghafte AllesBesserWisser und BeiJedemPostingNörgler und weitere "Extremisten" jeglicher Art nerven hier halt gewaltig, egal welcher "Glaubensrichtug" diese abstammen.

So einfach ist das...


----------



## Talbot (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Carp*** schrieb:


> Hi ... nochmal
> 
> sorry ... aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das ich als C&R Angler hier nicht wirklich willkommen bin !
> 
> ...



Wilkommen ist hier jeder, aber bitte nicht seinen Standpunkt anderen "aufzwingen" wollen#6.

Sollten wir mal angeln gehen und du deinen Fisch zurücksetzt, ist das O.K. und ich sag nichts, aber wenn ich einen Fisch fange und den behalten will ---- ist die Diskussion da?????

Ne finde ich nicht in Ordnung.
Du C&R = O.K. !
Ich "Kochtopfangler" = Böse ?
oder umgekehrt.

Leben und leben lassen, jedem seinen Spielraum!

Ich rede nicht davon alles was an die Angel geht abzuschlachten, aber davon auch einen toten Fisch der Verwertet wird auch zeigen zu dürfen, denn nur für das Foto einen Fisch zu töten ist schon eine waage Unterstellung.
Ich persönlich kenne keinen der das tun würde, dann lieber auf  das Foto verzichten.

Bis denne


----------



## Carp*** (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@Thomas9904

ich bin auch C&R und ich habe schon fast alles speziel befischt ....

Mfg Carp***


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



> @Thomas9904
> 
> ich bin auch C&R und ich habe schon fast alles speziel befischt ....


Und, was soll mir das sagen??

Willst Du deswegen ein besser Mensch sein oder ein besserer Angler??

Ist das jetzt ein Vorteil?
Ein Nachteil??
Eine Religion???

Ich wiederhole mich halt nochmal:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich hier schon mehrfach einen anständigen Ton eingefodert habe, werde ich angesichts dieser unsäglichen Missionierungsversuche *(beider Seiten)* hier mal ganz deutlich werden:
> *Geht lieber angeln statt Anglern hier auf die Nerven zu gehen, Ihr habt sie doch alle nicht mehr alle!!*


----------



## Carp*** (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@Talbot 

das ist ja auch ok ... nur habe ich es schon selber erlebt das jemand den größten Karpfen des Gewässers über 40pf mit nen Beil abgeschlagen hat .... und was habe ich am nächsten Morgen im Wald gefunden .... in ner Tüte .... man kann es sich denken .... 
ich will hier nicht alle gleich Stellen ... aber mal ehrlich wer ißt den einen so großen Wels der auch noch Fischfett ohne ende angesetzt hat .... deswegen  bin ich da ein wenig vorbelastet ....

Mfg Carp***


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

PS:
Ich würde mich gerne noch viel deutlicher ausdrücken, was meine Meinung zum Geisteszustand einíger Diskutanten hier aneht - Da ich als Mod aber eben auch immer wieder dazu aufrufe(n muss), einen gemäßgten und vernünftigen Ton hier einzuhalten muss ich schweren Herzens auf eine noch deutlichere Schreibweise verzichten (geht auch wieder an beide Seiten).


----------



## kulti007 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln hat zwar auch - aber nicht nur mit c+r zu tun.
> 
> Falls es ein paar (auch der gerade neu Postenden) noch nicht gemerkt haben:
> *Es gibt im Anglerboard alle Sorten von Anglern.*
> ...



das mußte doch mal gesagt werden #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



			
				Carp***  schrieb:
			
		

> aber mal ehrlich wer ißt den einen so großen Wels der auch noch Fischfett ohne ende angesetzt hat .... deswegen bin ich da ein wenig vorbelastet ....


Du nach eigener Aussage scheinbar nicht, daher kannst Du das mit Geschmack/Fett etc. ja nur mutmaßen bzw. vom hörensagen kennen.

Ich schon (hättest du auch hier im Thread schon lesen können....) ,siehe hier>>

Und mit meiner Ausbuildung zum Koch inkl. Meisterprüfung maße ich mir durchaus an, die Qualität eines Produktes/Lebensmittels/Wallers (gleich welcher Größe) beurteilen zu können.

Und der Fisch war sehr gut!


----------



## Monsterqualle (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Carp*** schrieb:


> @ Monsterqualle
> 
> deswegen leben auch noch die Fische die wir zurück setzen ,weil es schlecht für deren Gesundheit ist ..... ja ne ist klar ....


Und woher bitte schön bist Du Dir da so sicher?
Schwimmst Du vielleicht hinterher?

Ich bin wirklich der letzte, der alles abschlägt. Allerdings weiß ich auch, dass noch lange nicht alle Fische, die ich zurücksetze auch überleben.

Ich will mal ein Beispiel aus der Vergangenheit bringen:

Es war ein 2tägiges Brandungsangeln eines Angelladens ca. 1997. Es wurden Dorsche ohne Ende gefangen. Ich hatte 110 maßige Dorsche in der Wertung. Zurückgesetzt habe ich ca. 500 weitere, da untermaßig. Jetzt kommt der Hammer: als es morgends hell wurde, lagen hunderte Dorsche verendet am Strand. Das Angeln wurde an beiden Tagen vorzeitig abgebrochen, damit die Möwen noch ihre Arbeit machen konnten, bevor die ersten Spaziergänger kamen.

Danach, und auch schon davor, war mir klar, dass es nur ein Bruchteil der gehakten Fische schafft. Seitdem nehme ich an solchen Veranstaltungen auch nicht mehr Teil.

Nur wenn mir jetzt jemand erzählt, dass Fische, die zurückgesetzt werden fast immer überleben, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.

Eines steht für mich fest. Angeln um lecker Essen und gleichzeitig Entspannung zu haben ist in Ordnung. Angeln nur um des Drills wegen ist Tierquälerei. Eine Selektion von unerwünschtem Beifang nehme ich allerdings auch vor. Nur ich angele nicht geziehlt auf Fische, die ich von vornherein nicht verwerten will.


----------



## käptn iglo (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Respekt zu diesem genialen fisch. war wohl ganz gut nicht allein am wasser zu sein.:k

zu dem thema und wie es sich ausweitet lässt sich wohl sagen es geht auf den winter zu und die trolle von beiden seiten kommen früher nach haus um sich mit andern trollen zu vergnügen was dann schon in streit ausarten kann. lasst uns das in einer runde counterstrike austragen.

:z

fischtöter = terroristen

C und Rler = counterterroristen


desweiteren scheinen sich hier ein paar sockenpuppen


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockenpuppe_(Netzkultur)

rumzutreiben.

nix für ungut und spass beim angeln für alle auch für trolle.


----------



## Keule666 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ Käptn Iglo endlich mal was lustiges hier!:q #6 


Aber mal ganz ehrlich lieber Kochmoderator.:q Du denkst auch du hast das angeln erfunden,oder?|rolleyes Gehe oft genug angeln. Wahrscheinlich öfter als du,aber deine Aussage " ihr habt sie doch nicht alle" finde ich unangemessen und zeigt auch auf das dein Diskussionsstoff dem Ende zugeht. Das hat nichts mit Moderator oder der gleichen zu tun.

 Nein aus dem Bericht geht es falsch raus. Haben den Wels nicht über Nacht festgebunden!!!! 

So,bin offen für alles weitere!!!




Eure Keule


----------



## Longeal (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Super!Es geht wieder los.Keule666,Carp***& carphunter1 bringen Spannug in den Abend.WEITER MACHEN.Ich hole mal schnell was zu trinken.


----------



## kulti007 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

ich würde den fred an der stelle schließen :m

wenn die zeit gekommen ist wo man vor lauter eis nich mehr

angeln kann werden uns noch mehr solcher

auseinandersetzungen bevor stehen |uhoh:

also vertragt euch doch einfach |rolleyes

und wir können alle ein friedliches boardleben führen #6


----------



## Keule666 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Löschen finde ich auch die Falsche Art. Ruhe reinbringen wird nicht einfach. Will ja keinen hier an den Pranger stellen oder der gleichen. Möchte nur meine Meinung unter die Leute bringen was ich von solch einer Sache halte. Hier regiert ja noch zum Glück die freihe Meinungsäußerung.#6 


Eure Keule


----------



## Dennert (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Die selbsternannten C&Rler, die dulden, dass man kleinere Fische abschlägt und große, alte Fische wieder schwimmen lassen muß, haben doch irgendwo einen Schaden. Das wäre ja so, als wenn man nach einem Autounfall sagen würde, dem alten Herren mit 98 Jahren wird auf deubel komm raus die letzte Blutreserve nach einem Unfall gegeben und den 12jährigen Enkel auf dem Beifahrersitz können wir ruhig krepieren lassen, da der Alte die besseren Erbanlagen hat, da er ja schon so alt geworden ist


 
Warum werden eigentlich kapitale Fische mit 98jährigen Menschen verglichen???|uhoh: 
Ein Hecht wird bis zu 30 Jahre alt, ein ein Exemplar von einem Meter ist unter guten Vorraussetzungen 5 -6 Jahre !
Oder erkennt man einen 98 jährige Menschen daran, dass er 4 Meter groß ist? Groß bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig uralt, sondern der Fisch ist ausgewachsen. 
Mit den Erbanlagen hast du irgendwas durcheinander gebracht|rolleyes überleg nochmal


----------



## kulti007 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Fips III schrieb:


> Ne, löschen nicht.#c
> 
> Ruhe reinbringen.
> 
> Die Mehrheit ist doch: ANGLER




na dann versuche mal dein glück :m

ruhe reinbringen hat doch noch nie funktioniert #d

irgendeiner wird bestimmt wieder was böses schreiben und

dann gehts von vor los:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



			
				keule666 schrieb:
			
		

> Du denkst auch du hast das angeln erfunden,oder?


Ich habe hier zur VErwertung eines großen Welses, nicht vom Fang desselben geschrieben, wie schliesst Du daraus, dass ich das Angeln erfunden haben soll?

Davon ab ist jede Werbung, die nicht genehmigt ist, hier im Board verboten. Editiere daher kurz mal Deine Signatur (Regeln hast Du ja akzerptiert, aber schon aus Deinem obigen Schluss (von einem Posting über Fischverwertung darauf zu schliessen ich hätte das Angeln erfunden) zeigt ja dass Lesen nicht jedermanns Sache zu sein scheint.

Daher sehe ich nochmal von der eigetnlich fälligen Verwarnung ausnahmsweise ab......



			
				keule666 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat nichts mit Moderator oder der gleichen zu tun.


Und dabei musste ich mich dabei noch sehr beherrschen um nicht deutlicher zu werden.........



			
				Käpt`n Iglo schrieb:
			
		

> desweiteren scheinen sich hier ein paar sockenpuppen


Nö, bis jetzt nicht.....


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Carp*** schrieb:


> @Talbot
> 
> das ist ja auch ok ... nur habe ich es schon selber erlebt das jemand den größten Karpfen des Gewässers über 40pf mit nen Beil abgeschlagen hat .... und was habe ich am nächsten Morgen im Wald gefunden .... in ner Tüte .... man kann es sich denken ....
> ich will hier nicht alle gleich Stellen ... aber mal ehrlich wer ißt den einen so großen Wels der auch noch Fischfett ohne ende angesetzt hat .... deswegen bin ich da ein wenig vorbelastet ....
> ...


 
Und selbst das macht bei gewissen Gewässern Sinn. 

Keinen Sinn macht es, am Ende das C+R so zu betreiben, dass sogar noch an den Gewässerbedürfnissen hinweg released wird. 

So geschehen in meinem (ex) Verein, wo Graser das Gewässer nahezu vernichtet haben und die "Tierschützer" auch dann noch weiterhin die Graser releasen. 

Irgendwo hört der Spaß auf.

Und nochmal, ich wiederhole mich da gerne: 

Angelt wie Ihr wollt und gesteht das anderen auch zu. Ihr seit weder schlauer, besser, edler noch DIE Angler schlechthin. Ihr seit Angler- wie die meisten hier auch. Und die sind nicht die schlechteren Menschen, weil die ne andere Auffassung von Tierschutz oder Angeln haben. 

Ein Tierschützer entnimmt keine Tiere dem Element, um sich anschließend mit den Fotos zu brüsten. Also bleibt fein in Eurem Glashaus und versucht nicht immer mit Steinen zu werfen. Da ist eher für Euch blamabel statt überzeugend. 

Und zum Schluss: Ist es eigentlich Zufall, dass die Kritiker hier fast allesamt neu angemeldet sind und sich deren Beiträge auf diese Themen beschränken?

ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Keule666 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Lieber Koch!  Das sollte keine Werbung sein,wollte mich nur Verteidigen. Das ihr auch merkt das ich weiß wovon ich rede. Kannst mir gerne 20 Verwarnungen aufdrücken,wenn du dich dann besser fühlst?! 



Eure Keule


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Und nochmal, ich wiederhole mich da gerne:
> 
> Angelt wie Ihr wollt und gesteht das anderen auch zu. Ihr seit weder schlauer, besser, edler noch DIE Angler schlechthin. Ihr seit Angler- wie die meisten hier auch. Und die sind nicht die schlechteren Menschen, weil die ne andere Auffassung von Tierschutz oder Angeln haben.


Ich mich auch , darum geht es, darum geht es Thomas auch: Den anderen Angler tolerieren und damit respektieren, solange sich jeder in vernünftigen Freiheitsgraden bewegt.

Und: Es gibt keinen Grund sich zu verteidigen, wenn man andere nicht angreift.


----------



## NorbertF (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

An die C&Rler tut mir einen Gefallen und schreibt mal bitte *persönlich* richtig. Das hat nichts mit Söhnen zu tun. Sowas tut mir weh. Anderes auch, aber da hilft eh nichts mehr.


----------



## Keule666 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Norbert deine Klug*******rei geht einem echt auf den S....!!
Wer bist du eigendlich? Herr Duden..Herr Rechtschreiblexikon???

Mit so einem wichtig tue Gehabe gib dich doch mit höher angesiedelten Doktoren oder Professoren ab.  



Eure Keule


----------



## käptn iglo (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

ey Keule biste angepisst worden oder warum gehst du hier ab wie ein zäpfchen?

p.s. geiler auftritt die blb seite was für ne band ist das


----------



## kulti007 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

kaum angemeldet und schon ...#d


----------



## esox_105 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



kulti007 schrieb:


> kaum angemeldet und schon ...#d


 

Für solche Fälle gibt es doch die Ignorierfunktion :m .


----------



## Keule666 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Danke Captain#6 Wir geben unser bestes. Ist von der Gruppe "Hatebreed"

Bin ein sehr netter und ruhiger Mensch,aber sowas klugscheißiges kann ich nicht ab. Sorry!


kulti007   tolles auto..|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Geht lieber angeln statt Anglern hier auf die Nerven zu gehen, Ihr habt sie doch alle nicht mehr alle!!*


Die Winter-Depressionen gehen scheinbar jedes jahr früher los?!? #c   Dabei kann dies Jahr wirklich niemand behaupten die Saison sei durch´s Wetter vorzeitig beendet gewesen! |rolleyes 


Keule666 schrieb:


> Kannst mir gerne 20 Verwarnungen aufdrücken,wenn du dich dann besser fühlst?!


Das dürfte technisch schwierig werden, wenn ich richtig informiert bin?! Weil spätestens nach der 3. verabschiedest Du (oder sonstwer) Dich hier für längere Zeit! |supergri 


Aali bringt es mal wieder auf den Punkt. Zu diesem Thema habe ich mich (im wahrscheinlich einzigen halbwegs sinnvollen Thread zur C&R-Thematik) bereits umfangreich geäußert... 
hoffentlich find ich den Thread jetzt noch!!! #q

*EDIT: Gefunden!!!* |supergri 
Zur grundsätzlichen Problematik des C&R (beide, wenn nicht alle Seiten werden sachlich beleuchtet) empfehle ich diesen Thread hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84359&highlight=zur%FCcksetzen+reproduktion
Ist etwas viel zu lesen, aber so etwa ab Seite 5 wird´s dann konkreter - hier mal ein einzelner Post von mir um auch mal die andere Seite zu beleuchten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1283385&postcount=211
Wie gesagt, man sollte den Thread zumindest so ab Post 195 dann doch komplett lesen! :g


----------



## benihana (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Also........................ ich bin sprachlos.

Schön erstmal zu sehen wie einige Leute hier Statements posten ohne sich vorher die vorangegangenen durchgelesen zu haben. Der arme Konstantin, wir hier komplett an den Pranger gestellt obwohl er das ANGLERBOARD wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal kennt, geschweige denn seinen Fang hier groß gepostet hat.  
Das andere, ich bin sicher kein Professor oder ähnliches aber, ein paar Grundregeln der Rechtschreibung sollte uns doch allen bekannt sein. Ok, im Eifer des Gefechts, und anders sind so einige Posts hier wohl auch nicht entstanden, können schon mal Fehler passieren, bei wem aber schon auf der eigenen Homepage in der Taskleiste grobe Rechtschreibfehler stehen, der ist wohl auch dieser Bitte nicht mehr zugänglich....
Ich kann mich leider nur anschließen, dass hier ein paar Leute neu angemeldet sind und jetzt mal so richtig Stunk machen. Ich meine..... das ist ja wirklich äußerst amüsant:q:q:q. ABER, diese Leute sollten sich auch mal Gedanken darüber machen, dass sich hier schon über eine sehr lange Zeit ANGLER über genau diese Themen Gedanken machen und ihre Ansichten untereinander diskutieren. DAS ist es was das Anglerboard auszeichnet und das ist es was das Anglerboard für mich interessant macht. 

Eine Bitte also an die neuen Mitglieder: Bitte stürmt und schlagt doch nicht so mit eurer persönlichen Meinung auf die anderen ein. Jeder hat hier seine persönliche Meinung und hat auch ein gutes Recht auf diese. Nur mit Anschuldigungen oder, noch schlimmer, Beleidigungen werdet ihr hier mit Sicherheit nicht weit kommen. 

In diesem Sinne: 

Relax, take a deep breath and think about it!

Benihana


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle gibt es doch die Ignorierfunktion :m .


Die ist was für Warmduscher welche sich nicht der Herausforderung "Diskussion" stellen wollen. #w


----------



## kulti007 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Die ist was für Warmduscher welche sich nicht der Herausforderung "Diskussion" stellen wollen. #w




das war doch nur spaß von esox_105 :m

was ich bis jetzt lesen konnte, hat er sich noch jeder diskussion

gestellt |rolleyes

der fred scheint ja langsam friedlich zu werden :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Jo *kulti*, da wäre nur noch dieser immer wiederkehrende Prollspruch "Wer lesen kann..." #d


----------



## Dennert (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Fips III schrieb:


> Du bist ja besonders schlau.|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri
> Hechte werden bis 30 Jahre alt.|supergri |supergri |supergri


 
Nö, zu dieser Erkenntnis kamen andere schlaue Menschen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Hecht




> Tut mir echt leid, aber ich kenne eine Hechtdame persönlich, die nach 34 Jahren wegen Sauerstoffmangel gestorben ist. Länge 134 cm. Das war vor 3,5 Jahren im Sommer.
> Die Schwester schwimmt noch. Sie müßte jetzt 38 Jahre alt sein. Die Größe kenne ich nicht, sie war vor 13 Jahren aber schon 130 cm.


 
Schön für Dich, dass du mal so ein (oder zwei) Ausnahmeexemplar(e) sehen durftest (Wo, im Ausland oder Naturschutzgebiet?:m )



> Zu dem anderen Gedanken von Dir:
> 
> Uralte Fische müssen keine guten Erbanlagen haben, können es aber.


 
Hä? Von welchem anderen Gedanken sprichst Du? Hab ich was über Erbanlagen geschrieben? Wo?


----------



## Kölschfan (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Wird doch langsam albern hier. 
Lasst doch jedem sein Angeln. 
Wer alles was er fängt mitnimmt darf dies lt. Bestimmung tun wenn er es will und so entscheidet.
Wer meint, alles was er fängt wieder zurück setzen zu müssen, aus welchem Grund auch immer, soll dies auch tun können.

Ich persönlich zähle mich da übrigens zur Mitte. 

Es ist jedem seine Entscheidung was er mit seinem Fang macht. 

Und umbelehren wird sich eh keiner lassen (wollen).#d |gutenach


----------



## Leif (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hi @ all.


Also manche Leute verstehe ich nun gar nicht mehr!

Der Wels wird überall als "böses Biest" dagestellt und wenn einer einen großen fängt wird er an den Pranger gestellt.
Zudem muss mal wieder gesagt werden, das er das Foto nicht selber eingestellt hat.
Er wollte weder Berümtheit noch was anderes mit dem Fisch erreichen.


----------



## Holger (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Dennert schrieb:


> Also um einen 100kg Fisch zu töten oder ihn so ernsthaft zu verletzen, dass er nicht mehr überlebensfähig ist, braucht man sicher schon nen Vorschlaghammer! So ein Quatsch!|uhoh:


 
Wer erzählt den Quatsch ???? #c 

Schon mal was von Haken gehört, die in den Eingeweiden sitzen und den Fisch schon im Drill bluten lassen ??? #d 

Passiert dir beim Spinnfischen vielleicht nicht, aber beachte: Es gibt noch eine Angelwelt bzw. Methode neben dem KuKö-Angeln |evil:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Gibts auch genauso beim Spinnangeln, nur eben seltener!

Jeder der verschluckenden Hechte z.B. hat da schon sein Problem mit, wenn er zu gierig war, sicher sind nur die in den meisten Fällen auftretenden reinen Maulkantenanhaker, da ist das sehr eindeutig. 
Sobald irgendetwas ein klitze-klein-bischen blutet oder der Köder hinten sitzt, muß man auch nach den irgendwie gelungenen Lösen sehr genau den zurückgesetzten Fisch beobachten, da es eben viele nicht überstehen, schätze mal so übern Daumen jeder dritte steht um. Da darf man sich nicht einfach mit "reingesetzt und gut" davonmachen, sondern sorgfältig beobachten, halten und probieren in wie weit der wirklich wieder fit wird, auch mal 5min lang, ihn nicht einfach ins Tiefe entgleiten lassen sondern mit einer Umkehr und Weg finden auf die Probe stellen, sonst wird der zurückgekeschert und waidgeracht erlöst, im Extremfall muß man den auch wieder zurückhaken was relativ leicht möglich ist. Tut zwar in der Seele weh so ein Minihechtchen bei 55cm abzuschlagen, aber anders geht es nicht und selbst wenn er kleiner ist. 
Einfach so Fische durch pauschales Zurücksetzen Verludern zu lassen finde ich oberpfui |gr: .


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Neid???? Gleich bepisse ich mich vor lachen!!:q :q :q :q :q #d
> 
> 
> 
> Eure Keule


 
Die Verwendung bestimmter Sprachmuster läßt Rückschlüsse auf die Herkunft des Sprechers oder Schreibenden zu. Begriffe wie kotzen, pissen o.ä. werden gemeinhin der Vulgärsprache oder auch Gossensprache zugeordnet. 

Das hat jetzt nichts mit Rechtschreibung zu tun. Das ist mehr ein liebgemeinter Ratschlag, der vielleicht bei einer ernst gemeinten Selbstreflektion hilfreich sein könnte.

Uli


----------



## Pilkman (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Kann dieser bekloppte Thread dann mal so langsam zur Ruhe kommen?! |kopfkrat 

Mehr als Streitereien und Gifteleien sind ja bisher wieder nicht bei raus gekommen... #d


----------



## Keule666 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ Uli 

Du nimmst solche Wörter wohl nicht in den Mund was?? 

Vielleicht sollte man für dich ein Klug*******rboard einrichten wo du andere Belehren kannst was sie falsch machen und/oder schreiben.:m 



Eure Keule


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ Alle:
Nu is aber gut.Geht Euch nicht gegenseitig an, werdet nicht persönich.

Sonst:
Bescheid!

Danke


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Keule666 schrieb:


> @ Uli
> 
> Du nimmst solche Wörter wohl nicht in den Mund was??
> 
> ...


 
Doch mein lieber Freund, ich sage sowas auch manchmal. 

Allerdings nur in emotional sehr angespannten Situationen. Das Board hier hat den Vorteil, dass man nur selten direkt kommuniziert. Das heißt, es besteht zunächst die Möglichkeit darüber nachzudenken was man schreibt. Dann kann man es sich noch einmal durchlesen, bevor man auf Speichern klickt. Wichtig ist beim zweiten Lesen, dass das keine einfache mechanische Leistung sein sollte, sondern das man im Rahmen seiner individuellen Möglichkeiten, die Gelegenheit nutzt um vielleicht etwas Korrekturarbeit zu leisten. Rechtschreibfehler nimmt hier keiner übel, Jeder macht welche und normalerweise sagt auch niemand etwas dazu. Wenn sich jemand allerdings gegenüber den anderen großkotzig (hört, hört!!!) oder sehr unhöflich verhält wird das nur ungern gesehen. Übrigens die meisten hier im Board, woher immer sie auch kommen halten sich an die allgemeinen Umgangsformen. Das hat im Wesentlichen auch was mit dem von dir an anderer Stelle erwähnten Respekt zu tun.

Bei denen die sich nicht dran halten muss schon mal die Frage erlaubt sein woran es liegt.


Uli


----------



## Keule666 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ok,für mich war das Thema hier schon beendet. Aber wehren muss ich mich ja schliesslich auch wenn man mir was unterstellt. 

In dem Sinne" ich habe euch alle Lieb,bloß zusammen angeln sollten wir wohl nie..:q :q :q 



Eure Keule


----------



## Holger (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ich glaube, wenn der arme Konstantin gewusst hätte, was er mit dem Fang auslöst, wär er an dem Tag nie angeln gegangen. :q 

Schade, das es von einigen Seiten jetzt schon persönlich wird. ;+ 


Merkwürdig finde ich aber, das Keule hier auftaucht, und kurz nachdem er sich in die Diskussion stürzt kriegt er ganz "unerwartet" Unterstützung von 3 Karpfenfreaks, die sich alle kurz vorher angemeldet haben und ihre ersten Postings in diesen Fred setzen. Sehr merkwürdig, denn als Karpfenangler und AB_Newcomer würd ich doch erst Mal ins Carp-Board schauen.....


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Affen Goiler Fisch .

So einen hätt ich auch gern im Drill.
Wer hat'n denn gefangen????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Daß Extrem-Releaser, also solche mit ausschließlichem vorsätzlichen Tun (+großem Trara darüber) sowohl ein rechtliches Problem sind (Spielball Fisch), wie auch die Außendarstellung der Anglerschaft insgesamt belasten, überdies als Carphunter-Spezies oft sehr extrem, unduldsam und unkameradschaftlich gegenüber anderen Anglern auftreten, alles das ist leider so, hat sich so entwickelt. Daß die Berechtigung zum Fischfang aus dem Waidwerk und dem entsprechenden Verhalten herrührt, geht irgendwie nicht ins Bewußtsein rein.

Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, bis daß laut dem Vorstand unseres kleinen "Provinzvereins" weit draußen solche Extrem-Carphunter wegen miesester Pöbeleien und Bedrohung anderer Angler protokolliert wurden. 
Das ist einfach keine Umgangsart, sowas |gr: , ich hoffe nur daß in solchen Fällen Verwarnung und Ausschluß strikt erfolgen.


----------



## Keule666 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Holger alias Sherlock Holmes#6 :q :q :q 

Sowas finde ich auch nicht ok. Habe noch nie andere Angler angepöbelt oder bedroht. Möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch von diesen Schwachköpfen generell distanzieren!!!

Eure Keule


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Wer hat'n denn gefangen????


Der vor dem Stapler... |uhoh:


----------



## Dennert (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Kann dieser bekloppte Thread dann mal so langsam zur Ruhe kommen?! |kopfkrat
> 
> Mehr als Streitereien und Gifteleien sind ja bisher wieder nicht bei raus gekommen... #d


 
Er wäre ja längst zur Ruhe gekommen...aber leider wurde er immer wieder von einigen Leuten "versehentlich" hervorgekramt . 
Dann stolpern (was natürlich in keinster Weise von den eben Genannten beabsichtigt war, denn dieser Thread dient einigen auf keinen Fall zur Selbstdarstellung   ) immer wieder neue Leute darüber, die sich dann auch einbringen. Wie manche das tun, spielt ja jetzt keine Geige!
Da wird tief in die unterste Schublade gegriffen, z.B. postet man auf die berechtigte Frage nach einer *sinnvollen* Verwertung von Großwelsen Hundefotos, was natürlich mit Provokation überhaupt nichts zu tun hat - logisch|evil: 


@Holger: so einen Wels verletzt du also mit einem Angelhaken während des Drills tötlich??? Einen 190 Pfund schweren, 2,30m langen Wels??? Womit fischst Du, mit Wurfankern?


----------



## Pilkman (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ Angeldet

Gut, unter allen spezialisierten Anglern gibt es Idioten und solche, die sozusagen die "Gilde" in den Schmutz ziehen. Und unter Karpfenanglern ist die Quote für meinen Geschmack auch noch ein großes Stückchen höher... 

... trotzdem wollen wir uns doch mit den Verallgemeinerungen etwas zurückhalten, hmm? Das gefiel mir schon damals nicht, als Aali-Barba von seinen negativen Erfahrungen im eigenen Verein stark geprägt diskutierte.


----------



## Holger (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ Dennert

Scheinbar verstehst du es nicht.....|rolleyes Oder du willst es erst gar nicht. Nein, ich fische nicht mit Wurfankern, der Versuch steht noch aus.

Aber du musst doch zugeben, das sich so ein Wels im Drill verletzten kann, oder willst du das etwa bestreiten. Wer weiß, wie das ganze Spektakel während des Drills, und insbesondere beim Landen, vor sich ging. Und du kannst auch nicht davon ausgehen, das der Haken im Maulbereich fasste, sondern bei dieser Maulgröße hechelt der Wels ein Mal und selbst ne 3pfündige Brasse verschwindet mirnixdirnix ganz hinten im Welsmaul.

Aber du kannst uns ja mal von den 200cm+ Welsen berichten, die du alle sauber gedrillt hast....bin gespannt....|wavey:

Übrigens sprach ich nicht von "tödlich verletzen", sondern vom verletzen allgemein. Und dann einen Fisch, auch wenn er nur leicht blutet, zurückzusetzen fällt bei mir unter Tierquälerei. Das ein 2/0er Haken z.B. einen Wels nicht gleich den Löffel abgeben lässt, ist auch klar....aber auf Dauer kann ihn das schon killen.


----------



## Dennert (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Holger, da muß ich leider passen. Welsfischen interessiert mich in etwa genauso viel, wie Plötzenstippen also überhaupt nicht.
Ich will auch hoffen, dass ich solch einen Urian nie ans Band bekomme, mein leichtes Spinngeschirr würde sicher versagen.
Schau auf mein Avatar, dieser Fisch ist meine Leidenschaft|wavey:

So, jetzt laßt es doch langsam gut sein.....#d


----------



## Holger (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Dennert schrieb:


> Holger, da muß ich leider passen. Welsfischen interessiert mich in etwa genauso viel, wie Plötzenstippen also überhaupt nicht.
> Ich will auch hoffen, dass ich solch einen Urian nie ans Band bekomme, mein leichtes Spinngeschirr würde sicher versagen.
> Schau auf mein Avatar, dieser Fisch ist meine Leidenschaft|wavey:
> 
> So, jetzt laßt es doch langsam gut sein.....#d


 

Guck, da haben wir bei aller Meinungsverschiedenheit in diesem Thread doch noch was Gemeinsames gefunden.....:q 
Z-Fisch is auch mein Liebling, wie du auf dem Ava siehst. Dein Zander is aber wesentlich größer.....|rolleyes Fische bis 12 Pfund hatte ich aber auch schon, nur fand ich dieses Foto mit einem Zander der 65er Klasse als Ava irgendwie auch ganz nett. Wie groß is der auf dem Pic ?? Schätze 16-20 Pfund...?
Sollte ich mal so einen Wels an die Strippe kriegen, hat der eher meine Zanderrute zerlegt als ich "Weeeeels !!!" rufen kann.


----------



## bennie (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



käptn iglo schrieb:


> p.s. geiler auftritt die blb seite was für ne band ist das



caliban  (intro)

die vonner hp hat er ja schon gesagt


----------



## Carp*** (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hi ....

@ Holger 

Merkwürdig finde ich aber, das Keule hier auftaucht, und kurz nachdem er sich in die Diskussion stürzt kriegt er ganz "unerwartet" Unterstützung von 3 Karpfenfreaks, die sich alle kurz vorher angemeldet haben und ihre ersten Postings in diesen Fred setzen. Sehr merkwürdig, denn als Karpfenangler und AB_Newcomer würd ich doch erst Mal ins Carp-Board schauen.....

ich würde nicht Sachen behaupten die nicht stimmen ja !!!.... ich habe mich angemeldet und dann erstmal vorgestellt wie es sich gehört .... , soviel zum ersten Posting ....

wer sagt das ich nen Karpfenfreak bin .... ich gehe öfter auch auf andere Fische ... aber geht dich nichts an 

und das mit dem Carp Board ... du kannst mir glauben ... ich  bin an mehreren Boards angemeldet ....und das schon über Jahre ....

also du siehst 3 Behauptungen wovon du keine Ahnung hast ....und dazu noch gelogen ...

Mfg Carp***


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Holger schrieb:


> Sollte ich mal so einen Wels an die Strippe kriegen, hat der eher meine Zanderrute zerlegt als ich "Weeeeels !!!" rufen kann.


Um dem Thread hier mal mehr einen Angeltechnischen Anschub zu verleihen:

Da sollteste vielleicht die richtige Spinne dabei haben? :g  
Ich kenne zumindest ein paar Ruten, obschon leichte Spinnruten der L- oder LM-Klasse, die auch Dickfische wegstecken würden, wenn das nicht auch noch gerade in den Niagarafällen stattfindet. 
Natürlich nicht aus der Einsteiger- oder 08/15-Klasse, aber dafür zahlt man dann gerne die Mehreuros - schätze ich zumindest. 

Wer hat denn schon mal wie "dicke Dinger" mit einer recht leichten Rute aus dem Wasser gedrillt oder gezogen ?  So halbe Bäume, Parkbänke, Fahrräder oder Mopeds zählen auch (neben ganzen Welsen ) #h #h


----------



## Keule666 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ AngelDet Muhahaaaaa der war gut!:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q #6 

Du bist einer der bis jetzt sympathischten hier im Board#6 |wavey: 
Haben viele große Welse mit Karpfenruten der Klasse 13ft 3lbs gefangen. Dazu ne 32er Mono. Geht alles wenn man will und na klar Glück hat.



Eure Keule


----------



## Dart (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Der Fred hat eindeutig das Potenzial unter die Top Ten der unnötigsten Freddis einzugehen, siehe Klassiker ala Eimerfred oder Wieeeesen-Plinker 
Grübel, grübel, Reiner#h


----------



## käptn iglo (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

hab grad etwas zeit könnte mir jemand n link vom sagenumwobenen eimer thread posten wenn eimer in suche dannn 100 treffer. daNKE


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



			
				Carp*** schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ....
> 
> @ Holger
> 
> ...


Die jetzt Angesprochenen werden schon wissen um was geht.
Ich hatte vor kurzem (als ihr in einem Chat wart) ein nettes Telefonat.

Von daher erwarte ich zumidnest für das hier zitierte Posting eine Entschuldigung, da jetzt klar ist, dass Ihr Euch hier "verabredet" habt um einander zu helfen.

Dabei ist auch absolut nicht Schlechtes, solange man auch dazu stehen würde.

Und bevor jetzt einer unserer Boardies meint (voreilige) Schlüsse ziehen zu müssen:
Dass die genannten Kollegen alle aus demselben Forum kommen sagt absolut nichts über dieses Forum aus - wir arbeiten sogar in verschiedenen Bereichen sehr gut mit den Betreibern zusammen!!!

Und auch nicht jeder der über 21.000 Boardies ist zwangsläufig nett, intelligent oder charmant, nur weil er/sie Miglied im Anglerboardforum ist/sind!!


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Jetzt wirds spannend!!


----------



## esox_105 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



käptn iglo schrieb:


> hab grad etwas zeit könnte mir jemand n link vom sagenumwobenen eimer thread posten wenn eimer in suche dannn 100 treffer. daNKE


 


Bitte schön :m :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048&highlight=futtereimer


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

wer das erst jetzt merkt.........


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ist nen Dusel!


----------



## Keule666 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Warum soll er sich entschuldigen? Haben nichts miteinander zu tun.|gr: 



Eure Keule


----------



## Carp*** (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hi Thomas ....

also ich frage mich wofür ich mich in dem von dir besagten Zitat entschuldigen soll ....

ich habe mich zuerst vorgestellt dies war mein erstes Posting hier 

ich gehe  nicht nur auf Karpfen ... ich fische sogar ab und an auf Forellen und stippe sogar ab und an also kein reiner Carp Freak 

Und ich bin tatsächlich in mehreren Foren angemeldet und das schon länger ....

das sind reine Wahrheiten ... und ich sehe nicht ein mich dafür zu entschuldigen .... nicht dafür das ich die Wahrheit über mich sage ... sorry ....

das einzige wo für ich mich entschuldigen könnte wäre für das Wort " Kochiboard " in einem Posting von gestern ... , was ich aber nicht tun werde ....


Mfg Carp***


----------



## käptn iglo (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

danke vielemale

der seb


----------



## Gloin (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

wo dart schon vom "riieeeesen-plinker" geredet hat, frag ich mich grad was aus mr. kuhwiesen-waller-bezwinger geworden ist#c
hab seit dieser viel zitierten "wels affäre" (wie man sie in fachkreisen zu nennen pflegt) nichts mehr von ihm gehört. einer von euch vielleicht???

-sorry,war komplett off-topic,aber da der trööt ja eh ein wenig von seinem ursprünglichen gedanken abgekommen ist,habe ich mir das mal erlaubt...#h  -


----------



## Aali-Barba (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Angeldet
> 
> Gut, unter allen spezialisierten Anglern gibt es Idioten und solche, die sozusagen die "Gilde" in den Schmutz ziehen. Und unter Karpfenanglern ist die Quote für meinen Geschmack auch noch ein großes Stückchen höher...
> 
> ... trotzdem wollen wir uns doch mit den Verallgemeinerungen etwas zurückhalten, hmm? Das gefiel mir schon damals nicht, als Aali-Barba von seinen negativen Erfahrungen im eigenen Verein stark geprägt diskutierte.


 
Mein Verein hat glaube ich kaum denjenigen im 5. Beitrag inspiriert, mal wieder der halben westlichen Welt durch die Blume zu sagen, sie soll so angeln, wie er es für richtig hält.

also immer schön nach Aktenlage abhandeln, ok?

Meine Meinung zum CR hat ebenfalls wenig mit meinem Verein zu tun, Du kannst diesbezüglich gerne schauen, Aal Andy sei mein zeuge - ich bin in dem Verein nun zwei jahre drin und schon vor meiner Mitgliedschaft dort war ich GEGEN pauschales CR und gegen diese nervige Missionierei Vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich vage an einen gewissen Zandersep, der hier ebenfalls mit seinem Halbwissen das gesamte Board als eine Art Pseudopapst in Sachen Releasen beglücken wollte und dann konfrontiert mit SACHARGUMENTEN von mir und auch Peter Sizzare beleidigt den Abgang probte. Ich meine, das war auch vor meiner Mitgliedschaft. Die hat nur den Müll bestätigt, den man schon vorab von Karpfenanglern dieser Sorte gehört hatte. Ich erinnere weiterhin an Thesen, die uns verklickern sollten, der Sohn würde kleiner werden, wenn man nach der Zeugung und der genetischen Reproduktion den Vater tötet. Auch das ist eine völlige Umkehr aller Vererbungslere und auch immer wieder falsch angebrachtes Argument. Über diese war dann auch Sep so beleidigt, den rest kennst Du sicher. Im Blinker Forum hat er ja auch schnell neue Jünger gefunden. Weniger kritisch und deshalb einfacher. 

Zurück zum Thread: Sag mir, was mein Verein damit zu tun hat, wenn ich es einfach dämlich finde, wenn bereits im 5. Beitrag (und wir werden sicher auch welche finden, in denen es nicht mal bis zum 5. gedauert hat) einer mal wieder die gleiche Mischpoke abzieht? Es geht nicht um meinen Verein. Der ist bestenfalls ein mahnendes Beispiel, wo es endet, wenn man dieser Missioniererei ohne kritisches Hinterfragen folgt. 

Und weiter: Wer gibt eigentlich den Relasern das Recht, sich immer und immer wieder über den rest der Anglerschaft zu erheben sozusagen als mahnende Institution? Meinst Du, mir machen solche Threads Spaß? Genau genommen sind sie der Grund, warum ich meine Zeit am PC inzwischen nur noch selten hier verbringe. 

Also bleib bitte sachlich. Du machst es Dir viel zu einfach, indem Du meine Beiträge auf meinen Verein schiebst. Ist Folish Farmer bei mir im Verein? Komisch. Ist er nicht. Trotzdem hat er in etwa die gleiche Sicht der Dinge wie ich. Wie kann das? Ist mein Einfluss so groß oder doch nur der Nervfaktor der Missionare?

Weiterer Punkt: Schau Dir mal teilweise das Alter der Missionare an. Der Tonfall wundert mich auch nicht weiter. Was aber wichtiger ist, heute wird fast restlos alles, nachgeäfft aus den USA, wo selbst der Furz der Tochter auf der Schulaufführung noch der beste Furz aller Fürze ist. Meinst Du, das färbt bei Hobbys nicht ab? Mich wundert kaum, dass DIE Art des Hobbys dann DIE Art schlechthin ist und auch jedem gesagt wird, dass SEINE Art die schlechte ist, sofern nicht deckungsgleich mit der eigenen. 

Und über den Neid, dass so ein "allesfressender Russe" dann auch noch das Fotomodell an den Stapler hängt und das nun weg vom Markt ist, trägt seinen Teil dazu bei. Immerhin hätte doch das Drill Video hier eingestellt werden können und der Kameramann hätte filmen können, wie man ihn über den Kies in Pose zerrt, statt wenigstens ne 3 Euro Bauplane hin zu legen als ach so edler Tierschützer. Aber ja, er wird released. Schaut her liebe welt, ich bin der wahre Tierschützer. Nee - eben nicht Ein wahrer Tierschützer angelt nicht aus Jux und dollerei und setzt den Fisch nach dem Foto zurück, um ihn dann nochmal und nochmal und nochmal fischen zu können. Das macht man mit einer Bierzeltgarnitur, einem Gartenpavilon - die packt man zum nächsten Frühjahr wieder raus - aber kein Lebenwesen. Dann ist man kein Tierschützer. 

Also besser einfach ruhig sein, anstat sich jedes mal neu blamieren mit dieser aufgesetzten Behauptung. 

Also nix für ungut, aber angesichts eines solchen Quatsches schwillt mir langsam der Kamm hier. Nach jedem Fisch, den man abgeschlagen hier einstellt 35 Seiten Palaver. Lasst Die Leute Angeln, die lassen Euch auch angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@Aali
Pilkman ist ja nun eigentlich keiner, der andere missioniert oder so, eher im Gegenteil. Mit einem vermittelnden Spagat rutscht man leider leicht zu weit, und ein bischen aus. #t 

Womit Du aber besonders Recht hast, ist der Nerv+Zeitfaktor, und Dein beschriebener Unmut sich vor dem PC noch dem Board zu widmen. Insofern hat diese Problematik ja auch Spam-Qualitäten, droht ganze Bereiche lahmzulegen. Nun kann ich unseren Mods aber bescheinigen, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen und auch Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, wie hier schon geschehen. 
Wenn unlustige wirkliche nervige Diskussionen geführt werden, belastet das leider letzlich alle im Board negativ, hat keiner was von. 
Mit Ignorieren kommt man im Endeffekt auch nicht weiter, dazu ist mir das Board als Meeting und Diskussionsplatz auch zu wichtig, woanders treffe ich nicht so schön viele "dulli-dulli", liebenswerte Verrückte und Exzentriker. #6

Ich meine , es hat auch so eine lange Zeit gebraucht, bis sich viele als Verrückte bekannten, outeten, miteinander drüber lachten, ihren Spaß haben und sich nicht aneinander mit Ärger reiben. Das sollte meiner Meinung nach auch dringend weiter Maßstab sein! :k


----------



## Aali-Barba (25. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Aali
> Pilkman ist ja nun eigentlich keiner, der andere missioniert oder so, eher im Gegenteil. Mit einem vermittelnden Spagat rutscht man leider leicht zu weit, und ein bischen aus. #t


 
Scheint so und ich sehe es eigentlich genau wie Du - er ist einer der wenigen, die ich hier kennen lernen durfte, der wirklich sachlich an die Sache ran geht - zumindest ging, denn dass er meine Kritik und mein Enggement dann ganz oder teilweise nur meinem Verein zuschreibt, fand ich halt weder fair noch richtig.

Für alles ande bitte ich hiermit und öffentlich um Entschuldigung, wenn es zu harsch gewesen sein sollte in seine Richtung. Es war eigentlich an diejenigen gerichtet, die hier laufend moralisierend den Leuten auf den Keks gehen. 

Das Thema ist sowas von durch. War es vor zwei Jahren und hat sich auch bis heute nicht geändert.

Wenn ich mich dazu melde, dann sicher kaum mehr um eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen, denn das scheint inwwischen fast unmöglich, sondern um denjenigen zwischen die Hörner zu geben, die es mal wieder übertreiben. 

Wir laufen nämlich langsam aber sicher in eine Schiene, in der man am Ende nicht mal mehr einen maßigen Fisch abschlagen DARF, wenns nach einigen hier geht. Und dann - auch das ist übrigens schon auf recht drastische Art bestätigt - hat die gesamte Anglerschaft nämlich ein richtiges Problem und zwar jenseits dieses hier selbst geschaffenen, weil man mit missionierenden Koms nicht an sich halten kann. Das Problem haben wir kürzlich gesehen, als PETA nämlich einen Boardie vor den Kadui zerren wollte. 

Und auch da - als die Klage wohl nicht durch kam - ging mir die völlig blinde Schulterklopforgie schon auf den Riss. Die Klage - die Antwort vermisse ich bis heute - wurde warum genau eingestellt? Mangel an Beweisen? Könnte das sein? Sich das dann als Sieg der C&R auf die eigene Fahne zu schreiben und ihm damit wieder mal ein Stück weit mehr in die Anglerschaft als Allgemeingültigkeit ztu tragen, taugt nämlich dieses Urteil dann kaum. Ein Ladendiebstahl wird nämlich nicht dadurch legal, weil die Überwachungskamera nicht genau das Gesicht des Beschuldigten erwischen konnte. Im gegenzug dann zu sagen, nun könnten alle bei Hertie ohne zu zahlen raus gehen, wäre etwas vermessen, oder?

Genau so kamen mir die Komms zu dem Thema aber vor und genau so durchsichtig wird auch die Missionierung betrieben. 

Damit fängt man dumme Trendjünger, die alles ohne zu Hinterfragen runter schlucken, aber keine kritisch denkenden Menschen, die überzeugt sein wollen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hatten wir tatsächlich vor 2 Jahren schon und nach dem ausgiebigen Versuch einer Argumentation rein in der Sache, habe ich aufgrund Aussichtlosigkeit einer Diskusion jenseits von Beleidigungen und Drohungen mit meinem folgenden Posting, das hier 1:1 wieder zutrifft, für mich den Tread beendet:


--------------------------------------------------------------------
12.12.2004, 10:59 #*208* Toni_1962 




*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten* 
Der Vorwurf der Besserwisserei bestätigt wiederum, wie schwierig es ist, für manche Leute, Sachverhalten nachvollziehen zu können und zu verstehen#d . Nicht vom Inhalt her, sondern von der *Fähigkeit, mit Gegenargumenten umzugehen.*
Woran liegt diese mangelnde Charaktereigenschaft?

Meine Meinung habe ich hierzu schon geäußert, will sie aber gerne noch einmal sagen:
Gewisse members sind halt *IDEOLOGEN*. Ideologie hat was mit Alleinanspruch auf Richtigkeit zu tun. Sachargumenten gegenüber sind sie verschlossen. Andere Meinungen werden als unzulässige Kritik empfunden. Die Sprache der Ideologie ist deswegen auch , andere Meinungen als beleidigende Kritik abzustempeln. Ideologen brauchen Anerkennung und Beifall, diesen fordern sie und setzen dazu auch ihre Mitläufer gezielt ein. Diskussionen sind deswegen schädlich, Sachargumente werden als pesönliche Angriffe umdefiniert und als Beleidungung dargestellt.

Wer bestimmte Themen hier im Board liest , erkennt schnell, wer Idealist #6 beim Angeln ist und wer eben IDEOLOGE |gr:.
*Auf Ideologen aber kann und muß die Welt verzichten.*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Regentaucher (25. November 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Du Dich vage an einen gewissen Zandersep, der hier ebenfalls mit seinem Halbwissen das gesamte Board als eine Art Pseudopapst in Sachen Releasen beglücken wollte und dann konfrontiert mit SACHARGUMENTEN von mir und auch Peter Sizzare beleidigt den Abgang probte. .




 naja, dafür schreibt er heute aber fleissig Berichte im Blinker. Und von S. Bizzare will ich ehrlich gesagt nix mehr lesen - soviel Ironie kommt nicht gut, da sind deine Posts schon eine klasse höher - wenn nicht mehr




Aali-Barba schrieb:


> nachgeäfft aus den USA, wo selbst der Furz der Tochter auf der Schulaufführung noch der beste Furz aller Fürze ist.



ich mach mich gleich nass#6  sieht man allerdings bei uns ebenso - brave deutsche Family...


----------



## OoopsAAAL (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ob Groß ob klein, kommt alles in den Eimer rein!
Soll heissen, die russen nehmen alles, ob maßig oder Setzling.
Verallgemeinern kommt hier gut, denn es passt eben auf alle!
Schade, dass es sooo viele "Kollegen" noch nicht geschnallt haben. 
Übrigens ist es wirklich schade, dass solch ein klasse Fisch von so einem .... gefangen wurde und zu tode kam!

Petri Heil

Rettet den Wald, esst mehr Spechte!


----------



## Gloin (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

@ooopsaaal:

nettes erstes posting, ich will sehen wie du das jemandem im real life ins gesicht sagst.am besten meinem freund, der russe und angler ist (und durchaus auch mal fische releast.....)
ich finds eigentlich nur lächerlich,was sich manche leute unter dem deckmantel der anonymität so alles erlauben/trauen!!!!

oder ist das nur ein weiterer versuch, diesen ohnehin total sinnlosen thread noch ein bisserl spannender zu machen?

@all
ihr leute solltet lieber angeln gehen,als eure zeit mit solchen freakigen debatten zu verschwenden,auf mich wirkt es jedenfalls so, als ob hier manch einer im internet seine ganz persönlichen komplexe auslebt....

eigentlich ist das anglerboard doch eine echt super plattorm zum austausch von meinungen,erfahrungen,tips, usw.....
und 99% der member nutzen es auch tatsächlich in diesem sinne.
ABER das, was in diesem thread abgeht spottet wohl jeglicher beschreibung.Daher sollte dieser thread spätestens nach diesem strangen posting von ooopsaaal unbedingt geschlossen werden,immerhin ist das hier keine asoziale stammtischrunde, sondern eine ÖFFENTLICHE diskussion.

#hhallo mods, das war schon eine kleine aufforderung#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

§ 5 Verhaltensregeln 
(1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die: 
a) beleidigend
b) belästigend
c) verleumderisch
d) haßerregend
e) obszön
f) sexuell orientiert
g) jugendgefährdend
h) rassistisch
i) menschenverachtend
Ein Auszug aus den Boardregeln.

Da das erste Posting von OoopsAAAL mindestens gegen a, b, c, h und i verstösst, ist eine Verwarnung sicher nagebracht und hiermit geschehen.

Auf einen solchen "Diskussionsstil" können wir hier sicherlich verzichten.


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> § 5 Verhaltensregeln
> (1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die:
> a) beleidigend
> b) belästigend
> ...


 
Ist das derzeitiger Rekord?


----------



## esox_105 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> § 5 Verhaltensregeln
> (1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die:
> a) beleidigend
> b) belästigend
> ...


 


Ich denke mal, daß eine Verwarnung einem Troll meilenweit am Allerwertesten vorbei geht ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Hab mich gerade zum ersten mal so halbwegs durchgelesen.

Solche Threats ( wie auch der Kuhwiesenwaller oder der Eimerthreat ) sind doch das Salz in der Suppe eines jeden Forums. 
Oder etwa nicht ??

Pass auf:

09.06.2006 irgendwo am Main. 
Ein riesiger Wels beißt an und wird nach heftigem Drill gelandet. Fänger ist ein Deutscher Staatsbürger mit Osteuropäischen Wurzeln. Der Fang wird aber zunächst nicht der Öffentlichkeit gemeldet.
10.11.2006
Die Redaktion einer Anglerzeitschrift bekommt Wind von der Sache und veröffentlicht den Fang incl. Foto.
17.11.2006, 16.40h
Leif eröffnet einen Threat und macht die Forenschaft auf den Fang aufmerksam. Gut so, Recht so. Nicht ahnend welche Folgen so etwas haben *muß.*
17.11.2006 16.45h. Die ersten Glückwünsche werden gepostet. Währenddessen wartet die halbe Forenschaft - die Finger tippbereit über der Tastaur schwebend - auf *die* Frage.
Und sie kommt.
*17.11.2006 17.12h*
*" Wurde der Fisch zurückgesetzt ?"*
Endlich, die Schlacht ist eröffnet, der Fehdehandschuh geworfen. An die Waffen !!!!!!!!
Säbelgerassel, Kanonendonner, Halsgewürge. Nee wat iss dat schön. 
Die ersten Missionare tauchen auf.... und werden sofort von den Gegenmissionaren heftig unter Feuer genommen. Und dann erst mal die Psychologische Kriegsführung. Genial. Keiner will sowas lesen, und alle schreiben das auch. Keiner mag solche Diskussionen und alle diskutieren das. 
Jeder schüttelt verwundert den Kopf, sowas gehört doch nicht ins Board.

Doch, tut es.
Denn sonst wären solche Threats nicht so erfolgreich. Was macht es schon aus, dass es zum x-ten mal um die gleiche Frage geht. Gar nix. 
Mal ehrlich, immer nur Fachlatein und immer nur Petri Heil is doch langweilig. Hier kann man die Nacht zum Tag machen. Hier muss man nicht stundenlang auf die nächste Meinung warten. Nein, man kann sicher sein sie wird schon geschrieben, bevor man seine eigene gepostet hat.

Blöd is nur, wenn man mal nicht von Anfang an dabei ist. Kaum ne Chance, das alles nachzulesen und auch noch zu verstehen. Da fehlt dann einfach die Dynamik. Ärgerlich, wo kann man sich jetzt noch einklinken. Hmmmm, mal sehen. Kann man vielleicht noch neue Munition liefern, bisher unbenutzte Geschütze einsetzen? Nee....Doch.
Ich tu´s ja gerade. Prima, konnt ich doch noch mitmischen.

In diesem Sinne, ungeachtet der Sinnhaftigkeit. Ich liebe solche Threats, wenn sie halt nur nicht zu oft kommen.

Ralf


----------



## Gloin (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@ralle 24

generell würde ich dir zustimmen, ich hab mir ja auch schon mit breiten  im gesicht die massenschlachten zum thema c&r oder lebender köfi reingezogen.

Bloß wenn solche postings wie von ooopsaal kommen, erreicht das verbale geplänkel eine etwas andere qualität, die in einem seriösen online-forum nicht geduldet werden sollte.


----------



## duck_68 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Gloin schrieb:


> @ralle 24
> 
> generell würde ich dir zustimmen, ich hab mir ja auch schon mit breiten  im gesicht die massenschlachten zum thema c&r oder lebender köfi reingezogen.
> 
> Bloß wenn solche postings wie von ooopsaal kommen, erreicht das verbale geplänkel eine etwas andere qualität, die in einem seriösen online-forum nicht geduldet werden sollte.




und genau deswegen hat ooops... ja auch gleich eine vor den Bug bekommen, sozusagen zur "Begrüßung"#6  damit man merkt, wie man sich auch in der virtuellen Welt zu "benehmen" hat 


Martin#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ist das derzeitiger Rekord?


 
Und wurde er eigentlich zurückgesetzt :q


----------



## Gloin (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

@boot angler
also ich release meine welse prinzipiell nicht!
als geheimtipp für kapitale haben sich übrigens kleine 6-pfündige karpfen heraus kristallisiert,die ich vom kormoran füttern übrig hatte und lebend aufegzogen hinterm boot hergeschleppt hab....:vik:

so,nun ist auch gut|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Gloin schrieb:


> @ralle 24
> 
> Bloß wenn solche postings wie von ooopsaal kommen, erreicht das verbale geplänkel eine etwas andere qualität, die in einem seriösen online-forum nicht geduldet werden sollte.


 
Das stimmt natürlich. Und es wird hier ja auch nicht geduldet.
Unterstreichen wollte ich damit den Unterhaltungswert solcher Threats. 
Wirklich schade ist, dass man Themen wie C&R oder lebender Köfi kaum sachlich diskutieren kann. Aber darum gings es hier ja auch eigentlich gar nicht. 

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Solche Themen lassen sich auch kaum sachlich diskutieren, weil sie hier immer ideologisch geprägt sind.

Viele diskutieren auch nicht wirklich und wenn die Argumente ausgehen und die Verzweiflung wächst, dann wird es persönlich.

Ich gebe dir recht Threads wie dieser, haben hohen Unterhltungswert.

Einen guten Rutsch und ein schönes neues Jahr!!!

Uli


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



Gloin schrieb:


> @boot angler
> also ich release meine welse prinzipiell nicht!
> als geheimtipp für kapitale haben sich übrigens kleine 6-pfündige karpfen heraus kristallisiert,die ich vom kormoran füttern übrig hatte und lebend aufegzogen hinterm boot hergeschleppt hab....:vik:
> 
> so,nun ist auch gut|rolleyes


 
|laola: #y |splat2: |znaika: |smash: 

|muahah: #r 

GENAU 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Also ich habe das Foto jetzt schon länger nicht mehr angeschaut.
Aber ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt.


----------



## plattform7 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Warum holst Du diese endlich in Vergessenheit geratene Leiche wieder an´s Tageslicht? Es war doch so ruhig die Tage hier |rolleyes


----------



## Raabiat (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

ich hoffe der wurde zurückgesetzt|bla:


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Warum holst Du diese endlich in Vergessenheit geratene Leiche wieder an´s Tageslicht? Es war doch so ruhig die Tage hier |rolleyes



Naja, wenn du so fragst, hat jede leiche ihr recht ordentlich begraben zu werden.


----------



## jon granada (15. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*

Ist das Thema etwa schon beendet? 
Ich hab da ne wichtige Frage, die sollte mal diskutiert werden: Wurde der eigentlich zurückgesetzt?


----------



## esox_105 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer deutscher Rekordwels*



jon granada schrieb:


> Ist das Thema etwa schon beendet?
> Ich hab da ne wichtige Frage, die sollte mal diskutiert werden: Wurde der eigentlich zurückgesetzt?


 

... was soll diese Provokation?


----------

